# China-Africa Co-operation: News and Discussions



## TaiShang

*Chinese economy remains major powerhouse for Africa's growth *
February 4, 2016

The Chinese economy may be slowing down in its industrial and manufacturing sectors, but the growth in its consumption and services sector is still adequate to push growth in African countries which depend on trade with China, analysts said Wednesday.

Jonathan Stichbury, the East Africa CEO of Pine Bridge Investments, a financial services advisory and wealth management firm, said despite the talk of a Chinese economic slowdown, the 6.9 percent growth rate recorded by China in 2015 still remains much higher by the Asian regional standards.

"The slowdown in the industrial and manufacturing sectors, along with the over-capacity issues, has been widely reported. The consumption and services segments of the economy, however, have been growing rapidly, with the services now making up more than 50 percent of China's Gross Domestic Product (GDP)," Stichbury told Xinhua in an interview.

Economic growth in Africa is expected to increase to 4.4 percent in 2016 from 3.7 percent in 2015. This is based on increased public investment, services sector growth and increased trade ties with China.

Analysts particularly see the 60 billion U.S. dollars Chinese pledge for multi-faceted cooperation with Africa over the next three years as a major growth driver for Africa.

The financing deal was announced at the China-Africa Summit in Johannesburg in December 2015

"The source of the slowdown is that China is currently in transition phase. It is moving from an economy dependent on the manufacturing sector to one that is dependent on the services sector," said Maurice Oduor, Investment Manager at Cytonn Investment, a regional investment and advisory services firm in Nairobi.

It is likely that China will reach a soft-landing where the economy will see medium-high growth, and the process will take place as it moves to expand domestic consumption," he added.

At an average growth rate of 6.9 percent, China's output a year is still the size of the Turkish economy and almost the size of all the African economies combined, according to Adam Elhiraika, the Director of the Micro-Economic Division at the UN Economic Commission for Africa (UNECA) in Addis Ababa.

While the Eurozone crisis has been responsible for the most widely felt global trade slowdown in 2015, the slowdown of the Chinese economy is associated with weak demand for merchandise.

China accounted for 12 percent of the global merchandise exports and 10 percent of the imports, according the UN outlook report 2016, which measures economic performance every six months.

China remains the top export destination for 29 countries, 13 of which are African countries.

"China has grown to become Africa's single largest trading partner. We have seen trade between China and Africa grow more than 10 times over the past decade," Stichbury said.

"It is safe to say that China is having a substantial impact on Africa's economy," he added.

In East Africa, the Chinese impact on Kenya's infrastructure is a major source of economic growth. Chinese companies have been engaged in the building of roads and railway lines to improve the efficiency of the Kenyan economy, Oduor noted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

*China puts $46 billion into Africa's economy*
By LiXiaokun and Ren Qi (China Daily) 09:21, July 30, 2016







Beijing's cooperation with Africa has been dominated by commercial deals instead of aid inthe past, with $46 billion in direct Chinese investment and commercial loans having beensigned since December, Chinese officials said.[Wang Zhuangfei/China Daily]

Officials from both sides meet in Beijing to discuss achievements since December summit

Beijing's cooperation with Africa has been dominated by commercial deals instead of aid inthe past, with $46 billion in direct Chinese investment and commercial loans having beensigned since December, Chinese officials said.

"At present, Chinese aid to Africa makes up only a very little part of our cooperation. ...Investment cooperation has been the main avenue of China-Africa cooperation," ForeignMinister Wang Yi said on Friday.

Wang made the remarks to reporters on the sidelines of a meeting in Beijing on deliveringwhat was agreed on at the Johannesburg Summit of the Forum on China-AfricaCooperation.

More than 100 ministerial officials from China and Africa attended the meeting.

On Thursday alone, Wang said, companies from China and Africa signed 64 agreementsworth about $19 billion at a seminar in Beijing on China-Africa business cooperation.

The deals included direct investment and commercial loans worth $16.7 billion, accountingfor 85 percent of the total volume, Wang said.

In December, President Xi Jinping announced at the Johannesburg Summit in South Africa10 major China-Africa cooperation plans for the next three years, backed by $60 billion,including interest free loans and lending with preferential terms.

After Friday's meeting, Vice-Foreign Minister Zhang Ming said at a news conference thatChina and Africa have signed at least 243 cooperation agreements of various kinds worth$50.7 billion since the summit.

"Among these agreements, Chinese companies' direct investment and commercial loans toAfrica surpass $46 billion, accounting for 91 percent of the total volume," he said.

Xi sent a congratulatory letter to the meeting on Friday, saying that in the past six months,China and Africa have worked together to overcome the negative effects of the sluggishworld economy and that they have made tangible achievements in implementing theagreements at the summit.

The current weak performance of the world economy brings opportunities and challengesfor the economic development of China and Africa, Xi said.

Anil Sooklal, South Africa's coordinator on implementing agreements of the summit, saidnow the relationship between China and Africa is not one between donor and receiver butone between partners and equals.

"We must understand that the coordinator's meeting is taking place at a time when theglobal economy is facing severe crises, when access to finance for development is verydifficult to come by ... but China has come forward to push this cooperation."

"What is encouraging also ... is that ... Africa wants to learn from China and partner withChina," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

long_ said:


> Anil Sooklal, South Africa's coordinator on implementing agreements of the summit, said now the relationship between China and Africa is not one between donor and receiver but one between partners and equals.





long_ said:


> "What is encouraging also ... is that ... Africa wants to learn from China and partner with China,"


.
Beautiful!

If you give a fish, the person will live for a day.

If you teach him how to fish, he can live forever!

Inclusive development, real assistance from a real friend, China!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 艹艹艹

ahojunk said:


> .
> Beautiful!
> 
> If you give a fish, the person will live for a day.
> 
> If you teach him how to fish, he can live forever!
> 
> Inclusive development, real assistance from a real friend, China!


“If you give a fish, the person will live for a day.
If you teach him how to fish, he can live forever!”
*Chinese：授人以鱼，不如授人以渔*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

long_ said:


> “If you give a fish, the person will live for a day.
> If you teach him how to fish, he can live forever!”
> *Chinese：授人以鱼，不如授人以渔*


.

The official proverb:-

*Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day,
Teach a man to fish and you feed him for a lifetime.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹

ahojunk said:


> .
> 
> The official proverb:-
> 
> *Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day,
> Teach a man to fish and you feed him for a lifetime.*


*yes！







*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

China has been helpinng the africans for decades.

So many doctors and engineers where sent there even when China was itself poor.

Now with economic integeration with China africa will benefit greatly.

China is building 21st century infrastructure in africa.

Great going.

A stable and economic growing africa is in Chinese national interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

*China Promises More Aid to Africa*

Beijing — China will gradually increase aid to Africa, a Ministry of Commerce (MOC) official said here on Tuesday.

"China's aid to Africa has been carried out in accordance with China's capabilities. The aid to Africa accounts for a limited proportion of China's gross domestic product," said Shu Luomei, an official with the MOC Department of Western Asian and African Affairs.

Since 2000, China has helped Africa build more than 120 educational facilities, nearly 40 irrigation projects to support agricultural production, and over 70 medical facilities.

Shu's remarks at a press conference came three days before a Sino-African coordinators' meeting on the implementation of actions resulting from the Forum on China-Africa Cooperation (FOCAC) held in Johannesburg, South Africa, in December 2015.

At the Johannesburg Summit, China announced 10 major plans for China-Africa cooperation over the next three years, backed by a package of 60 billion U.S. dollars.

Of the financial package, 10 billion dollars was allocated to a China-Africa industrial capacity cooperation fund, which will mainly invest in manufacturing, hi-tech, agriculture, energy, infrastructure construction and finance in African countries.

The package also includes 5 billion dollars of free aid and interest-free loans, 35 billion dollars of preferential loans and export credit on more favorable terms and 5 billion dollars of additional capital for the China-Africa Development Fund and the Special Loan for the Development of African small and medium-sized enterprises.

"The MOC, for its part, will push forward these projects in an orderly manner and in accordance with the schedule," Shu told reporters.

Since 2012, China has provided African countries with over 20 billion dollars in loans to support infrastructure, investment, small- and medium-sized enterprises, agriculture and manufacturing.

Shu said Sino-African economic cooperation has diversified in the past few years and expanded to more fields including trade, infrastructure, industrial investment, finance, logistics and regional aviation.

"China's investment in Africa is a highlight of Sino-African economic and trade cooperation in the past years. It is set to bring Sino-African economic ties to a new level in the years to come," she said.

MOC data showed that China's non-financial outbound investment in Africa jumped 10 percent year on year in the first half of 2016 to more than 1.3 billion U.S. dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*China and Africa step up media cooperation in bid to challenge Western dominance*
By Lovemore Chikova (People's Daily Online) August 11, 2016






Someone suggested during an informal discussion at the recent Third Forum on China-Africa Media Cooperation in Beijing that there be effective ways to challenge the dominance of Western media.

This torched a “little” debate, with some arguing that the idea was plausible, while others thought it would be a futile attempt.

*Those who dismissed the idea cited how Western media has been so entrenched, especially in African societies, that almost everything they say is taken as the gospel truth.*

*Then, from nowhere, someone suggested: “Why not pull resources together and come up with our own version of CNN or BBC”.*

There was dead silence when *another person pointed out that CCTV was already available, but had not managed to match the influence of the Western media so far.*

This debate emanated from the undeniable fact that Western media has not been fair in its reportage of both Africa and China.

And media observers believe that time has come for the two to strengthen their cooperation in media to challenge the existing stereotypes being churned by the Western media.

The cooperation in media between China and African countries has already attracted the attention of Western critics, with volumes of articles being produced on what it entails.

What has been clear in such a discourse is that Western countries feel unsettled with that kind of relationship.

* “China wants to colonise Africa using the influence of the media”, they argue, perhaps having learnt from their own deeds.*

*The West successfully used the media in its bid to control the mentality and culture of Africans.*

And there is now genuine fear from those quarters that this unbalanced approach is getting a great deal of scrutiny.

They would not want cooperation between Chinese and African media to succeed for obvious reasons.

*Zimbabwe’s Minister of Information, Media and Broadcasting Services Christopher Mushohwe believes that challenging media dominance from the West should be the priority in media cooperation between China and Africa.*

Like many other media experts from both China and Africa, Mushohwe is convinced this can be done.

But he believes that the pace to reach the desired goal is a little too slow.

“In essence, the elimination of dependence on Western global media organisations for news, broadcasting content and sources of information is the most important outcome we expect from increased exchange and cooperation in the media between China and African countries,” he said.

Mushohwe was speaking at the Third Forum on China-Africa Media Cooperation.

“Evidently, progress towards the attainment of this goal will depend on the pace at which we African countries will work to wean ourselves from over dependence on Western global media,” he continued.

*Mushohwe suggested that in the meantime, the short term solution can be to increase the presence of Chinese journalists in Africa and vice-versa, to give the people a true picture of both sides.*

He suggested the pulling together of resources to encourage more exchange of content and personnel between African and Chinese media.

* “China is a victim of Western media propaganda as most African states are, particularly against those regimes viewed as a threat to American and Western interests which they seek to remove,” he said.*

“We need to stand shoulder to shoulder with China to fight Western imperialism which is fronted every day through their mass media outlets, with many of them operating from our countries.”

Most Africans know China from the eyes of the Western media lenses, in as much as the Chinese know Africa from the same source.

This has had an effect on the attitude of the people and sometimes hinder smooth progress in furthering Sino-Africa relations.

*The reality, which must be accepted, is that the Western media will never change its stance on portrayal of both China and Africa.*

So, in both China and Africa, there is a yawning gap for media that can give more objective, impartial and balanced public international opinion about the world.






China has been capacitating the media in Africa through various means.

Several African journalists have been granted an opportunity to come to China for further training, familiarisation tours and furthering their education.

The Asian country has since established the China Africa Press Centre which takes journalists from Africa to stay and work in China for 10 months each year.

China has also been helping capacitate various media houses in African countries with the provision of the latest technologies.

The other advantage forming the foundation of this envisaged grand plan is that China’s media presence is already being felt in many African countries.

*Media houses such as People's Daily, Xinhua, China Radio International, CCTV and China Daily already operate bureaus in some of the African countries.*

Chinese Minister of State Administration of Radio, Film and Television Cai Fuchao is agreeable that a new level is needed in media cooperation between the two sides.

“China will hold firm and adhere to the genuine, frank, close and sincere principle so as to develop media cooperation with Africa in an all-round way,” he told the same forum.

“The Chinese media will work with their African counterparts to consolidate the basis for their cooperation, expand space for cooperation and broaden areas of cooperation to promote China-Africa media ties to a new level and make contributions to the development of the comprehensive China-Africa strategic partnership.”

The implementation of the media cooperation is being done under the auspices of the Forum on China-Africa Cooperation (FOCAC), a broad platform meant to enhance collaboration between the two sides.

For this media cooperation between China and Africa to be effective, the planners must not lose fact that the world is now globalised.

*Anyone who comes with the news first is believed more.*

So, the positive story of China and Africa should always be ahead of the negative story that can be difficult to correct once it reaches audiences first.

These days of advanced technologies, people are no longer interested much in reading or watching and then analyse the issues.

They now normally watch, read and spread the news, thanks to the one touch communication gadgets now readily available.

They don’t mind if it is a rumour or an outright lie.

African Union Commission deputy chairperson Erastus Mwencha says without a strong China-Africa media, the cooperation between the two sides will come to naught.

“The institutional capacity of the media needs to be reinforced, as I had mentioned earlier,” he told the delegates at the forum.

“We need to support media cooperation, media networking and media development, as well as capacity building in the field of journalism which remains a key factor to tell our stories and in fostering the development agenda.”

Observers say what is needed now is to put suggestions into tangible action to ensure that there emerges a strong media serving both China and Africa.

It is clear that the media plays an important role in promoting China-Africa relations and help debunk the biased information coming from other sources.

A new model of international relations, as pronounced by China, based on win-win cooperation, mutual respect and equality is emerging.

This can only be more effective when there is strong media to propagate it.

From the example of cooperation between China and Africa, the media project can end up having a buy-in from other developing countries.

That will be the day when developing countries, whose combined population is far much higher than the developed ones, will have their voice back.

_ Lovemore Chikova is the News Editor of The Herald Newspaper in Zimbabwe, a fellow at the China-Africa Press Centre and an intern at People’s Daily Online. He can be contacted on lchikovahh@yahoo.com_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

TaiShang said:


> *China and Africa step up media cooperation in bid to challenge Western dominance*
> By Lovemore Chikova (People's Daily Online) August 11, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone suggested during an informal discussion at the recent Third Forum on China-Africa Media Cooperation in Beijing that there be effective ways to challenge the dominance of Western media.
> 
> This torched a “little” debate, with some arguing that the idea was plausible, while others thought it would be a futile attempt.
> 
> *Those who dismissed the idea cited how Western media has been so entrenched, especially in African societies, that almost everything they say is taken as the gospel truth.*
> 
> *Then, from nowhere, someone suggested: “Why not pull resources together and come up with our own version of CNN or BBC”.*
> 
> There was dead silence when *another person pointed out that CCTV was already available, but had not managed to match the influence of the Western media so far.*
> 
> This debate emanated from the undeniable fact that Western media has not been fair in its reportage of both Africa and China.
> 
> And media observers believe that time has come for the two to strengthen their cooperation in media to challenge the existing stereotypes being churned by the Western media.
> 
> The cooperation in media between China and African countries has already attracted the attention of Western critics, with volumes of articles being produced on what it entails.
> 
> What has been clear in such a discourse is that Western countries feel unsettled with that kind of relationship.
> 
> * “China wants to colonise Africa using the influence of the media”, they argue, perhaps having learnt from their own deeds.*
> 
> *The West successfully used the media in its bid to control the mentality and culture of Africans.*
> 
> And there is now genuine fear from those quarters that this unbalanced approach is getting a great deal of scrutiny.
> 
> They would not want cooperation between Chinese and African media to succeed for obvious reasons.
> 
> *Zimbabwe’s Minister of Information, Media and Broadcasting Services Christopher Mushohwe believes that challenging media dominance from the West should be the priority in media cooperation between China and Africa.*
> 
> Like many other media experts from both China and Africa, Mushohwe is convinced this can be done.
> 
> But he believes that the pace to reach the desired goal is a little too slow.
> 
> “In essence, the elimination of dependence on Western global media organisations for news, broadcasting content and sources of information is the most important outcome we expect from increased exchange and cooperation in the media between China and African countries,” he said.
> 
> Mushohwe was speaking at the Third Forum on China-Africa Media Cooperation.
> 
> “Evidently, progress towards the attainment of this goal will depend on the pace at which we African countries will work to wean ourselves from over dependence on Western global media,” he continued.
> 
> *Mushohwe suggested that in the meantime, the short term solution can be to increase the presence of Chinese journalists in Africa and vice-versa, to give the people a true picture of both sides.*
> 
> He suggested the pulling together of resources to encourage more exchange of content and personnel between African and Chinese media.
> 
> * “China is a victim of Western media propaganda as most African states are, particularly against those regimes viewed as a threat to American and Western interests which they seek to remove,” he said.*
> 
> “We need to stand shoulder to shoulder with China to fight Western imperialism which is fronted every day through their mass media outlets, with many of them operating from our countries.”
> 
> Most Africans know China from the eyes of the Western media lenses, in as much as the Chinese know Africa from the same source.
> 
> This has had an effect on the attitude of the people and sometimes hinder smooth progress in furthering Sino-Africa relations.
> 
> *The reality, which must be accepted, is that the Western media will never change its stance on portrayal of both China and Africa.*
> 
> So, in both China and Africa, there is a yawning gap for media that can give more objective, impartial and balanced public international opinion about the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China has been capacitating the media in Africa through various means.
> 
> Several African journalists have been granted an opportunity to come to China for further training, familiarisation tours and furthering their education.
> 
> The Asian country has since established the China Africa Press Centre which takes journalists from Africa to stay and work in China for 10 months each year.
> 
> China has also been helping capacitate various media houses in African countries with the provision of the latest technologies.
> 
> The other advantage forming the foundation of this envisaged grand plan is that China’s media presence is already being felt in many African countries.
> 
> *Media houses such as People's Daily, Xinhua, China Radio International, CCTV and China Daily already operate bureaus in some of the African countries.*
> 
> Chinese Minister of State Administration of Radio, Film and Television Cai Fuchao is agreeable that a new level is needed in media cooperation between the two sides.
> 
> “China will hold firm and adhere to the genuine, frank, close and sincere principle so as to develop media cooperation with Africa in an all-round way,” he told the same forum.
> 
> “The Chinese media will work with their African counterparts to consolidate the basis for their cooperation, expand space for cooperation and broaden areas of cooperation to promote China-Africa media ties to a new level and make contributions to the development of the comprehensive China-Africa strategic partnership.”
> 
> The implementation of the media cooperation is being done under the auspices of the Forum on China-Africa Cooperation (FOCAC), a broad platform meant to enhance collaboration between the two sides.
> 
> For this media cooperation between China and Africa to be effective, the planners must not lose fact that the world is now globalised.
> 
> *Anyone who comes with the news first is believed more.*
> 
> So, the positive story of China and Africa should always be ahead of the negative story that can be difficult to correct once it reaches audiences first.
> 
> These days of advanced technologies, people are no longer interested much in reading or watching and then analyse the issues.
> 
> They now normally watch, read and spread the news, thanks to the one touch communication gadgets now readily available.
> 
> They don’t mind if it is a rumour or an outright lie.
> 
> African Union Commission deputy chairperson Erastus Mwencha says without a strong China-Africa media, the cooperation between the two sides will come to naught.
> 
> “The institutional capacity of the media needs to be reinforced, as I had mentioned earlier,” he told the delegates at the forum.
> 
> “We need to support media cooperation, media networking and media development, as well as capacity building in the field of journalism which remains a key factor to tell our stories and in fostering the development agenda.”
> 
> Observers say what is needed now is to put suggestions into tangible action to ensure that there emerges a strong media serving both China and Africa.
> 
> It is clear that the media plays an important role in promoting China-Africa relations and help debunk the biased information coming from other sources.
> 
> A new model of international relations, as pronounced by China, based on win-win cooperation, mutual respect and equality is emerging.
> 
> This can only be more effective when there is strong media to propagate it.
> 
> From the example of cooperation between China and Africa, the media project can end up having a buy-in from other developing countries.
> 
> That will be the day when developing countries, whose combined population is far much higher than the developed ones, will have their voice back.
> 
> _ Lovemore Chikova is the News Editor of The Herald Newspaper in Zimbabwe, a fellow at the China-Africa Press Centre and an intern at People’s Daily Online. He can be contacted on lchikovahh@yahoo.com_



It will be excellent development if succeeds. Hopefully, Pakistan will join too. Western media tries to portray us as a boogeyman to make evil out of us in front of their own population to justify their malicious attempts against us.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

China just need to keep drum up western past colonised of black as slaves. Show gruesome photo of slaves being tortured and murder by white master. Let the African know who is the real villain to them. That will do the trick.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lynching_in_the_United_States#/media/File:Lynching-1889.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 艹艹艹

*http://en.people.cn/n3/2016/0816/c90000-9100833.html*

*Chinese provinces target Africa for investments*
By Lovemore Chikova (People's Daily Online) 14:03, August 16, 2016

Chinese provinces are increasingly taking an interest in exploring African markets for their investments and help firms on the continent increase production capacity.

The venturing into Africa by the Chinese provinces is in line with the Forum for China-Africa Cooperation (FOCAC) and pronouncements by the Chinese government at the last meeting of the body in South Africa last year.

China is the biggest backer of the African Union’s Agenda 2063, a platform which envisages all the 54 countries on the continent enjoying some form of industrialisation by that year.

In that pursuant, six Chinese provinces recently held the Forum on Global Production Capacity and Business Cooperation in Wuhan city of Hubei province of China to seek ways of increasing this cooperation.

The provinces were Hubei, Jiangxi, Shanxi, Anhui, Henan and Hunan.

The forum saw the provinces signing 28 major projects worth about $8 billion in areas such as infrastructure, high and new technology, new energy, bio-pharmaceutical, energy conservation, logistics and environment protection.

Chinese officials who spoke at the forum included Director General of the Department of African Affairs at Chinese Foreign Ministry Mr Lin Songtian, Vice President of China-African Business Council Mr Zhang Huatong and the general manager of the Department of Northeast Africa Investment Mr Li Dongwei.

Mr Lin said Africa had bright prospects and Chinese provinces and firms should take an active role in the continent’s development.

“Africa is the important direction of China’s international cooperation on production capacity,” he added.

African delegates invited the Chinese provinces and firms to partner with their countries.

Speaking at the forum, Zimbabwean ambassador to China Mr Paul Chikawa said African countries needed to broaden their industrial bases and increase production capacity.

“We have several opportunities spanning several sectors - infrastructure, energy, water, transportation, housing, construction, agriculture and agro-industry, tourism as well as, indeed, trade itself,” he said.

“It is in this regard that we invite and welcome Chinese companies to come to Zimbabwe to operate under the banner of the production capacity cooperation.”

One of the Chinese provinces to take this initiative to a higher level is Jiangsu, which continues to invest millions in countries such as Zimbabwe.






Photo taken on Dec. 9, 2014 shows the construction site of the expansion of the Victoria Falls International Airport in Zimbabwe

The province recently completed the expansion of the Victoria Falls International Airport in Zimbabwe, at a cost of $150 million and has invested more funds in iron and steel metallurgy, agriculture, construction and installation,

Victoria Falls is the major tourist attraction spot in the country and is listed by the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organisation as a World Heritage Site and is also considered one of the seven natural wonders of the world.

Responding to questions from this reporter on the province’s investments in the Southern African country recently, the Jiangsu Provincial Department of Commerce said the volume of trade with Zimbabwe was growing.

“In 2015, Jiangsu’s trade volume with Zimbabwe totaled $56.39 million, up by 18.4 percent from a year earlier,” said the province. “Of this total volume, $53.80 million were from Jiangsu’s export to Zimbabwe, up by 72.8 percent, $2.59 million import, down by 84.3 percent.

“Among our exports to Zimbabwe, machine, mechanical appliance, electrical equipment and the parts took the first place, accounting for 53.3 percent, base metal and its metal works as well as textile raw material and textile products ranked the second and third, accounting for 12.1 percent and 11.7 percent respectively.”

Jiangsu said imports from Zimbabwe were mostly minerals, accounting for 69.7 percent, textile raw material and textile products ranked second, accounting for 26.7 percent, wood and wood products ranked third, accounting for 3.6 percent.

“Meanwhile, we encourage our enterprises to carry out investment study activities in Zimbabwe,” said the province. “We will continue to serve and support Jiangsu enterprises in their endeavour to invest and develop African countries, including Zimbabwe.”

The province urged the Zimbabwean government to strengthen the inter-governmental communication with major investing countries and implement cooperation that truly reflects mutual benefit and win-win relations.

The China Jiangsu International Economic and Technical Cooperation Group Ltd (CJI), a State firm of Jiangsu province, was instrumental in carrying out the Victoria Falls International Airport Expansion and many other projects.

The expanded airport was put into service in December last year and it is estimated that the number of tourist arrivals at the resort would increase from 500,000 to more than two million per year.

Wide body airplanes such as Boeing 747 and 767 and Airbus 340 and 380 will now be able to take off or land on the newly-built airfield runway.

“In Zimbabwe or even Southern Africa, this airport will be regarded as a modern international airport, for all its technical and application dimensions have reached high standards of today’s international civil aviation services,” said CJI in response to the questions.

“The expansion on Victoria Falls Airport brings jobs to local people, horns the skills of Zimbabwean technicians, teaches Chinese big time construction technique and management to Zimbabwean counterparts, nurtures a group of talents locally and helps promote the construction industry in Zimbabwe.”

CJI said it would continue to engage in facilitating development of African express railway network, expressway network, regional aviation network and infrastructure in cooperation strategies between China and African countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹

*Investment main driver for China-Africa cooperation*
Source: Xinhua | 2016-08-17 17:47:30 | Editor: huaxia



_Photo shows a piece of welded steel rails at a rail-welding base in Wuhu, east China's Anhui Province. Lacking their own steel capacity, some African countries rely heavily on imports. (Xinhua/Liu Junxi)_

NAIROBI, Aug. 17 (Xinhua) -- Wang Shusheng, from Hebei Province of Northern China, is occupied with his steel plant in Tanzania set to go into operation in October.

Wang is the manager of Kiluwa Steel Group Co. Ltd, which covers an area of 300 acres, located in a remote land inKibaha District, eastern Tanzania.

The factory mainly produces screw-thread steel and wire rod, with a first-phase investment of about 200 million yuan (about 30 million U.S. dollars).

In underdeveloped Africa, infrastructure construction is the guarantee for development and it requires rebar, cement and electric power, Wang said.

In Tanzania, the quality of local rebar cannot meet the requirement of building skyscrapers or bridges. As a result, 70 percent of rebar in the country are imported.

Wang is among an increasing number of Chinese entrepreneurs who are turning their eyes to Africa to seek business opportunities.

Partial statistics show that China and Africa have signed over 180 various cooperation agreements with a total value of 32.5 billion U.S. dollars since the Johannesburg Summit of The Forum on China-Africa Cooperation last December. This includes 29.1 billion dollars of commercial loans, accounting for nearly 90 percent of the total amount.

Investment-led cooperation is becoming a main driver for business cooperation, marking a new stage of higher quality of economic cooperation and trade between China and Africa, said Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi at the Plenary Session of the Coordinators' Meeting On the Implementation of the Follow-up Actions of The Johannesburg Summit in July.

Shi Jiyang, CEO of China-Africa Development Fund (CAD Fund), noted that Africa is a new horizon of global economic growth, the most dynamic economy second only to East and South Asia. There is an enormous potential of China-Africa cooperation, particularly in terms of investment.

Shi said more and more Chinese enterprises will invest in Africa, along with the implementation of the Belt and Road Initiative and the Ten Cooperation Plans as put forward at the Johannesburg summit.

According to the statistics from the CAD Fund, trade between China and Africa reached 222 billion dollars in 2014 and is projected to hit 400 billion dollars by 2020; the stock of Chinese investment in Africa amounted to 32.4billion dollars in 2014 and is expected to reach 100 billion dollars by 2020.

China has been a transformational partner from the standpoint of Africa's development, Prof. Lemma Senbet, executive director of African Economic Research Consortium said on Friday in Mombasa, Kenya.

Senbet said at the China-Africa Media & Think-Tanks Symposium that China has emerged as Africa's largest trading partner, but China's engagement with Africa is not just limited to minerals and oil.

"It is multifaceted and multilayered," he said.

He also said it is important that China and Africa should foster relationship in other spheres apart from that fostered by government actors.

"China could provide some public-private partnership to interface the private sector in Africa and also use that as a pattern of investment. That would be win-win," added Senbet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

_The following is quite a good article on the competition in Africa between China and Japan.
Hopefully, the winner is Africa._

--------
*As China and Japan scramble for Africa, Africa's challenge is to maximise investment*
PETER FABRICIUS
03 SEP 2016 00:00





_Chinese President Xi Jinping. South Africa has tried harder than most other African countries to normalise ties with China. (AFP)_

There are two shoe factories in Addis Ababa which carry a disproportionate weight of the burden for maintaining the credibility of China and Japan’s rival efforts to help Africa industrialise by adding value to its natural products. That is a key ambition of both Focac – the Forum for China-Africa Cooperation – and Ticad – the Tokyo International Conference for Africa’s Development. It is at the core of their efforts to graduate the continent from its historical dependence on aid and launch it into the normal world of commerce.

Huajian is China’s showcase shoe factory in Gelan, 30kms outside the capital. It produces about 60% of Ethiopia’s leather exports, supplying high quality shoes to top brands in Europe, the US and the East and employing about 3 500 Ethiopians.

Zemedeneh Negatu of Ernst and Young, Ethiopia has explained that if you take Ethiopia’s vast livestock resources and its abundant cheap labour and add Huajian’s global supply chain, its expertise and its capital, you have an industry which ought to thrive. Which it seems to be doing.

Perhaps it’s because Huajian has become China’s African posterboy shoe factory that Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe felt he had to present one of his own when he opened the sixth Ticad summit in Nairobi last Saturday.

He said Japan would continue to help increase the productivity of factories across Africa by 30% through application of its home-grown business philosophy of ‘kaizen’. Already, he said, the Peacock Shoe factory in Ethiopia had increased its daily production from 500 pairs of shoes to 800 using kaizen.

*The Huajian-Peacock comparison is telling*, though. As Deborah Bräutigam, Director of the China Africa Research Initiative at the Johns Hopkins School of Advanced International Studies in Washington, points out: *“Peacock has been successful as a producer of local shoes in Ethiopia but has not been very successful at breaking into the global export market … They have received a lot of foreign aid-funded help, [but] I don’t think they have more than 500 employees in their shoe factory.*”

That rather epitomises the difference between China and Japan more generally. Japan led the world in formalising its engagement with Africa by launching Ticad in 1993. China (and the European Union, incidentally) only climbed on the bandwagon in 2000 when Focac was born in Beijing. Several other countries or regions, like India, Turkey, South Korea and South America have followed suit.

China has taken the lead

Yet, despite its head start, Japan has fallen behind China in the new scramble for Africa. As Elizabeth Sidiropoulos and Neuma Grobbelaar of the SA Institute of International Affairs pointed out in an article last week, Japan from the start had a similar approach as China had, focusing on infrastructure development and putting little, if any, emphasis on political conditionality – the Western preoccupation which alienated many African recipients of its aid.

“Yet, [Japan] has not benefited among African countries from this fact at the political level. It has been seen as part of the West, and China’s strong diplomatic outreach to Africa with its emphasis on South-South has made a greater impact since 2000,” write Sidiropoulos and Grobbelaar.

So recently, Japan has been playing catch-up, moving its Ticad summits from a five-yearly to a three-yearly cycle, the same as China, and, in Nairobi, holding its first conference on African soil to emphasise the equality of the partnership. This also matched China, which alternates Focac between China and Africa.

The changes meant that Ticad 6 took place just a few months after Focac 6, in Sandton last December, enabling a comparison which was probably not flattering to Japan. Although the impact of such aid packages are very difficult to decode, the headlines favoured China. President Xi Jinping announced US$60-billion of goodies in Sandton; Abe promised just half that amount in Nairobi.

Nonetheless, Japan has found its niche in the aid industry, by concentrating its assistance on human resources and capacity building.

In any case, in recent years both China and Japan have shifted their emphasis increasingly away from conventional aid and towards trying to establish more normal commercial relations with Africa.

Abe brought about 75 business leaders with him to Nairobi where he said ‘the partnership connecting Japan and Africa has entered, really, a mutually beneficial stage.’ He launched the Japan-Africa Public and Private Economic Forum as a permanent forum in which Japanese and Chinese business leaders would also meet every three years to advance commercial ties.

South Africa has tried harder than most other African countries to normalise those ties with China. It has used Focac to pressure Beijing to invest more in Africa, particularly in projects to add value to African raw materials, to balance the heavily skewed (some say “neo-colonial”) relationship, in which China imports almost exclusively raw materials and exports almost entirely manufactured goods, creating huge trade surpluses with most African countries.

That flood of Chinese manufactured goods, noticeably vehicles, has largely dislodged Japan from what was until not so long ago its top spot in most African markets.

South Africa’s lobbying has registered some success, with some Chinese investments in beneficiating minerals. And just this week Chinese vehicle maker BAIC and South Africa’s Industrial Development Corporation announced a R11-billion joint in the Coega Industrial Development Zone near Port Elizabeth, to make 100 000 vehicles a year, using 60% local content and creating more than 2 500 jobs during the construction phase.

Maximising Chinese and Japanese investment

Elsewhere in Africa though, such value-adding industrial investments have been scarce – which is why so much attention has been given to those Ethiopian shoe factories, which exemplify that cherished model of development. Brautigam explains this by saying: “*Ethiopia and Rwanda continue to be the only countries with a leadership that is fairly united in being focused on economic development and structural transformation that takes advantage of their low wage advantage.*”

Apart from the economics, China and Japan’s political rivalry could be read between the lines in Nairobi.

Sidiropoulos and Neuma see Ticad 6 as evidence of Abe’s more assertive foreign policy generally, in part as a response to Xi flexing his muscles by demanding exclusive rights to several islands and sea lanes, also claimed by Japan and several other countries, in the South and East China Seas.

Abe did make an oblique pitch for Africa’s support in this dispute when he said that Japan wanted to work with Africa to ensure the sea lanes connecting them were kept free, open and peaceful, and governed by the rule of law. This seemed to be a reference to China’s rejection of international arbitration of these disputes.

Beijing has scoffed at Ticad 6, suggesting Abe’s sole aim was to win African support for Japan’s bid for a permanent seat on the United Nations Security Council – which China vehemently opposes.

Abe did indeed refer to that in his speech in Nairobi, saying that “Reform of the United Nations Security Council is truly a goal that Japan and Africa hold in common” and calling on all African states to work with Japan to achieve it by 2023. He explicitly endorsed Africa’s ambition for a permanent presence on the UN Security Council, unlike China, it must be said, which remains at best ambivalent. It is striking though, that that ambivalence does not seem to have dimmed Africa’s support for China.

But whichever Asian nation is winning or losing the battle for African influence need not matter for Africa if it remains aloof from the fray. In fact, it is an advantage. As Sidiropoulos and Grobbelaar quote Kenyan foreign affairs and international trade Cabinet Secretary Amina Mohamed as saying: “Everybody is competing in the same space. And if there is no competition, there is a problem. It simply allows us to choose the best.”

*The real challenge for Africa is not to maximise the flow of aid, but to create the conditions to maximise both Chinese and Japanese investment*.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

*World Bank, China scale up support for Africa*
September 20, 2016 Business






THE World Bank Group is strengthening its partnership with China in support of African development through two major initiatives launched during the second _“Investing in Africa Forum (IAF).’’_

The recent international forum was held in Guangzhou, China, a region home to a large African business community with the aim of boosting investment across Sub-Saharan Africa.

The *World Bank*, the *Chinese National Energy Administration* (NEA) and *Chinese Ministry of Finance* have signed a memorandum of understanding to strengthen energy cooperation in Africa in clean and renewable power including solar, wind, geothermal, hydro, natural gas as well as power grid and off grid solutions.

_“The World Bank welcomes China’s commitment to energy development in Africa, which will help increase the level of industrialisation and support the continent’s aspiration for prosperity and inclusive growth. Africa also has large untapped potential for renewable energy, which if developed will help close a critical infrastructure gap and address climate change at the same time,”_ said * Jim Yong Kim, President of the World Bank Group*.​The MoU, signed by World Bank Group President Jim Yong Kim, Nur Bekri, Administrator of China’s National Energy Administration, and Shi Yaobin, Vice Minister of Chinese Ministry of Finance represents an important step in deepening tripartite collaboration between African countries, China and the World Bank.

_“China is more than ever committed to Africa’s development and we value our partnership with the World Bank Africa Region in joint support for Africa,”_ said *Hu Haibang, Chairman of China Development Bank*, who co-hosted the forum along with the People’s Government of Guangdong province of China.​





The forum also saw the launch of the Africa Think Tank Alliance (IATTA), a groundbreaking platform promoting knowledge sharing and partnerships among think tanks in Africa, China and worldwide.

_“The establishment of the Africa Think Tank Alliance is a win for all,”_ says *Albert Zeufack, the World Bank’s Africa region chief economist*.
_
“One of the major objectives of this initiative is to strengthen the research and analytical capacities of research institutes in Africa and to increase their influence on the international scene,”_ he said.​
The IATTA will also inform capital investment decisions by developing guidelines, investment plans and policy suggestions to client countries, he added.

This year’s forum —attended by Patrice Talon, the president of Benin, and Jacob Zuma, the president of South Africa— brought together about 300 policymakers, private sector representatives and development partners, who shared experiences and explored opportunities to accelerate investment in Africa.

A number of projects in African countries with committed or prospective investment from China were signed at the forum including a manufacturing cluster project with Ethiopia and an ethanol and biomass project with Sierra Leone.

_“This Forum has created new opportunities for Guangdong’s entrepreneurs to invest in Africa,”_ says *Zhu Xiaodan, Governor of Guangdong province.*​
_“We share our experience in development and investment in Africa which will result in win-win outcomes for both Guangdong province and Africa while fostering cooperation in complementary sectors.”_​
During the closing session of the Forum, Senegal’s Minister of Economy, Finance and Planning, Amadou Ba, announced that his country will host the next Investing in Africa Forum in 2017. — Extracted from the worldbank.org


http://www.chronicle.co.zw/world-bank-china-scale-up-support-for-africa/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

* China and France create €300M fund to invest in Africa, together *
Wednesday, 16 November 2016 





(Ecofin Agency) - China and France announced on November 15 the official launch of a €300 million investment fund to finance joint projects in Africa and Asia. The fund was launched on the sideline of the visit of *China’s deputy Prime Minister, Kai ma*, to France.

Managed by *CDC International Capital (CDC IC)*, subsidiary of *Caisse des Dépôts dédiée aux partenariats d’investissements directs*, and backed by the *China Investment Corporation (CIC) sovereign fund*, the new fund could reach a capital of two billion Euros, by opening up to other Chinese and French institutional investors.

It will mainly target the renewable energy, health and infrastructure sectors. “_This new alliance, sealed with this fund, aims to foster economic cooperation between our countries. Rather than competing in Africa, we will now work together,”_ said Laurent Vigier, CEO of CDC IC.

“_It will also ease our entry in Asian markets which are still difficult to penetrate,”_ he added commenting the partnership.​
Let’s recall that China and France signed in June 2015 a *declaration of partnership for third country markets* under which the two nations committed to win, together, new markets in Africa and Asia.

Moreover, under the same declaration, the two countries are to work together on infrastructure and energy projects and develop _“new cooperation formulas for co-production and co-financing”_ which will target _“mainly Asia and Africa”_.

http://www.ecofinagency.com/finance...create-300m-fund-to-invest-in-africa-together

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Maxpane

Thank God, a good step. Africa always neglected by west and they just use it for their benefits. Now China changes this tradition.


----------



## Shotgunner51

Maxpane said:


> Thank God . a good step . africa always neglected by westcand they just use it for their benefits . now china changes this tradition




Due to colonial history, the French has good knowledge in several African nations, and that helps making investments more effective. Partnership is a good idea, we saw consensus was agreed when Premier Li Keqiang visited France last year, and now official inception of this new fund.

*China, France Prioritize Partnership in Third-Party Markets*
(Xinhua-Agencies) Updated: 2015-07-01 09:39






"... Li, who is on a four-day official visit to France, said the two countries should deepen financial cooperation to provide support for exploring third party markets and enhance exchanges and cooperation in supervising their banking sectors ..."

Read more at http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/world/2015liattendcelm/2015-07/01/content_21149044.htm​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

Blah blah blah, after the France media badmouthing China investment in Africa as colonies action. Their government make a 100% U turn and cooperate with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maxpane

China is a gentle country. they invest more in Africa than Europe has invested in almost 2 hundred years. Europe only know to exploit locals.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GeraltofRivia

Great news! China and France should work together to create a better economic environment for Africa! keep up the good work!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

GeraltofRivia said:


> Great news! China and France should work together to create a better economic environment for Africa! keep up the good work!




Yes, there are several nations where France's participation may help, including Mauritania, Senegal, Mali, Ivory Coast, Burkina Faso, Benin and Niger.

West Africa is a resources rich region, both China and France have alot of opportunities to co-operate. Take Niger as an example, the country is world's 4th largest producer of uranium. Major investors in Niger uranium industry includes China National Nuclear Corp (China Nuclear International Uranium Corporation, or "Sino-U"), Areva NC of France, Overseas Uranium Resources Development Company of Japan, Korea Resources Corp (KORES).

The Azelik mine, which has resources of 13,000 tU at 0.2%, is the first of CNNC's overseas interests to enter production, under the control of its subsidiary China Nuclear International Uranium Corporation (Sino-U). Trial operation began at Azelik on 10 December 2010, with the first barrel of yellowcake being produced on 30 December, now running at 700t/yr, targeting to reach 5000 t/yr by 2020. Azelik is owned by Societe des Mines d'Azelik SA (SOMINA), a joint venture established in 2007 in which the government of Niger has a 33% interest and Sino-U holds 37.2%. The remainder 29.8% of the company is owned by Chinese investment management company ZXJOY Invest, and China-based private mining and investment firm Trendfield Holdings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*Chinese premier eyes more cooperation with Sierra Leone*
2016-12-03 08:56 | Xinhua | _Editor: Wang Fan





Chinese Premier Li Keqiang (R) meets with Sierra Leone President Ernest Bai Koroma in Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 2, 2016. (Xinhua/Ma Zhancheng)
_
Premier Li Keqiang met with Sierra Leone President Ernest Bai Koroma on Friday, calling on both countries to *enhance cooperation in infrastructure development and production capacity*.

Hailing the fruitful bilateral cooperation since establishing diplomatic relations in 1971, Li said China hoped to further deepen political mutual trust, practical cooperation and coordination in international affairs with Sierra Leone.

"China is willing to tap the potential of the two countries' economic complementarity by focusing on infrastructure development cooperation, industrial production capacity cooperation as well as *partnership in mining, agriculture and fishery in line with market principles*," the premier said.

Li said China will also *cooperate more with Sierra Leone in public health, hospitals and medical staff training and continue to send medical teams to the country*.

*Koroma thanked China for the aid sent to his country during the Ebola outbreak in 2014*.

Sierra Leone will learn from China's experiences of development, strengthen cooperation with China in infrastructure building, mining, agriculture, telecommunication, public health and tourism, Koroma said.

Koroma is on a state visit to China from Nov. 30 to Dec. 6 at the invitation of Chinese President Xi Jinping.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*Yearender: Major Chinese projects in sub-Saharan Africa in 2016*
2016-12-29 16:38 | Xinhua | _Editor: Li Yan_

From electrified railways to hydro power plants, a number of Chinese projects continued to spring up and boost development in Africa this year amid blossoming Sino-African cooperation.

The following is a Xinhua review on major Chinese-built or Chinese-funded infrastructure projects that began or finished construction in sub-Saharan Africa in 2016:

*ETHIOPIA-DJIBOUTI RAILWAY*

Ethiopia on Oct. 5 launched its first electrified railway linking its capital and Djibouti, with officials hailing the Chinese-built rail as the latest testament to the Sino-African friendship.

The 752.7-km Ethiopia-Djibouti railway, also known as Addis Ababa-Djibouti railway, will avail landlocked Ethiopia a faster access to the sea (via Djibouti port), reducing travel time from seven days on roads to about 10 hours.

The railway was hailed by Chinese Vice Premier Wang Yang as the "Tazara railway in a new era," referring to the railway linking Tanzania's Dar es Salaam with Zambia's Kapiri Mposhi that China sent over 50,000 workers to build in the 1970s despite its own economic difficulties.

Constructed by China Railway Group and China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation, the railway features the use of a complete sets of Chinese equipment and standards. It is also the second trans-national railway built by Chinese in Africa, following the Tazara.

*NAIROBI-NAIVASHA RAILWAY*

Kenya on Nov. 19 launched the Nairobi-Naivasha Standard Gauge Railway (SGR) Project, being built by China Communications Construction Company (CCCC) and funded by China's Exim Bank.

The project is the phase A of Nairobi-Malaba SGR Project and an extension of the Nairobi-Mombasa SGR. The 120.4-km line starts from the Kenyan capital city to Malaba, a border city between Kenya and Uganda.

Speaking at the launch ceremony, Kenyan President Uhuru Kenyatta said the modern railway line would catalyze Kenya's industrial transformation and position the country as an investment hub.

*ABUJA-KADUNA RAILWAY*

The Abuja-Kaduna standard gauge railway, linking Nigeria's capital Abuja and the northwestern state of Kaduna, was open for commercial operation in July.

The 186.5-km line was built by China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation with nine stations and a designed speed of 150 km per hour.

The railway is part of the railway modernization initiative by Nigeria to replace the existing narrow gauge system with the wider standard gauge system, while allowing high-speed train operations on the railway network.

*NYERERE BRIDGE*

Tanzania's commercial capital Dar es Salaam added a new urban landmark on April 19 when the Chinese-built Nyerere Bridge, or Kigamboni Bridge, opened to traffic as the largest cable-stayed cross-sea bridge in East Africa.

The 680-meter-long, six-lane bridge now offers a shortcut from Dar es Salaam's CBD to the Kigamboni district. Prior to its opening, many local residents have relied on wooden boat ferry to cross the creek separating the two places.

Tanzanian President John Magufuli has named the bridge Nyerere in recognition of the country's founding leader -- Julius Nyerere.

It was built by China Railway Construction Engineering Group in a joint venture with China Railway Major Bridge Group.

*GIBE III HYDRO POWER PLANT*

Ethiopia on Dec. 17 inaugurated the Gibe III hydro power plant, which will further enhance the country's reputation as a hydro powerhouse in East Africa.

The Gibe III project boasts a generating capacity of 1,870 MW, which will raise Ethiopia's power generation capacity to more than 4,260 MW.

Located in the Southern Regional State, Gibe III has been contracted by Salini Impregilo of Italy for the civil works, and Dong Fang Electric Corp. of China for the electromechanical works. A loan from the Industrial and Commercial Bank of China (ICBC) financed 60 percent of the cost.

*VICTORIA FALLS AIRPORT*

Zimbabwe's Victoria Falls International Airport, upgraded and expanded with support from China, was commissioned on Nov. 18 with the hope of ushering in more tourists to the country.

The upgraded airport can now handle 1.5 million passengers per year, up from 500,000, and boasts new facilities including a new international terminal building, a new 4-km runway, extended parking areas for aircraft and new road networks.

The airport is the gateway to Victoria Falls, a world heritage site.

The project was done by China Jiangsu International and financed through a 150-million-U.S.-dollar-loan from China EXIM Bank.

*TEMA PORT AND KOTOKURABA MARKET*

Ghana's eastern port of Tema on Nov. 16 began expansion, undertaken by the China Harbor Engineering Company, amid a drive to become a more efficient gateway to Africa.

Under the project, a total of 120 hectares of land would be reclaimed from the sea. The project will also see the upgrading of the two-lane Tema-Accra Expressway into a six-lane road to ease traffic flow.

Ghana on Nov. 29 commissioned the new Kotokuraba market, whose construction was financed by China EXIM Bank and undertaken by China Railway Construction Engineering Group.

The market in the ancient capital Cape Coast features modern facilities including a 200-capacity parking lot, a solar system for emergency lighting and CCTV security cameras.

The market renovation and construction is expected to ease congestion in the former Kotokuraba market, which had suffered two major fires with heavy losses.

*BURUNDI'S DIGITAL TV MIGRATION*

Burundi on Dec. 19 inaugurated a digital television project by Chinese media company StarTimes after its construction completed. The project has helped Burundi to become the first in the East African Community to achieve a complete migration from analog to digital television.

The project will allow broadcasting of high-quality images and sounds and a wider national, regional and international coverage of the Burundi national television.

On the same day, Chinese tech giant Huawei also marked the completion of its metropolitan area network project in Burundi, which involves laying 220 km optical fiber in the capital Bujumbura.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

*Chinese foreign minister to visit five African countries*
Source: Xinhua | Published: 2017/1/3 21:04:35


Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi will follow a two-decade-long diplomatic tradition to make Africa his first overseas destination in 2017, a spokesperson said Tuesday. 

Wang will pay an *official visit to Madagascar, Zambia, Tanzania, Republic of Congo and Nigeria from Jan. 7 to 12*, Foreign Ministry spokesperson Geng Shuang announced at a news briefing. 

"Relations with developing countries, including in Africa, is the bedrock of Chinese diplomacy," Geng said. "Chinese foreign ministers have visited Africa during their first foreign trips each year over the past two decades. *The practice has become a much treasured diplomatic tradition for China*." 

Wang will discuss the implementation of President Xi Jinping's consensus with African leaders and the outcome of the 2015 Forum on China-Africa Cooperation in Johannesburg, to help the revival of Africa and enhance solidarity and common development among developing countries, Geng said. 

"China hopes to comprehensively upgrade cooperation with Africa in 2017," the spokesperson said. 

At the 2015 summit, China announced 10 major plans for China-Africa cooperation over three years, backed with a 60 billion US dollar package. *As of last July, China and Africa had signed 245 various cooperation agreements worth a total of 50 billion US dollars*. 

A batch of early successes related to the summit were achieved in 2016, including the opening of the Addis Ababa-Djibouti railway and progress on the Mombasa-Nairobi line, as well as development of industrial parks and special economic zones, Geng said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*China’s Foreign Minister To Explore More FOCAC Implementations in Africa*
By Fredrick P. W. Gaye in Monrovia (People's Daily Online) 14:57, January 06, 2017

China’s Foreign Minister, Wang Yi, will pay official visits to five African countries on January 7-12, 2017. The countries include* Madagascar, Zambia, Tanzania, Congo and Nigeria*. 

The main purpose of Minister Wang's visit is to further explore on how to implement the major consensus reached between President Xi Jinping and African leaders as well as the outcomes of the Johannesburg Summit of the Forum on China-Africa Cooperation (FOCAC), a statement from the Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Beijing said.

It is against the backdrop of new changes emerging in international political and economic situations and new challenges turning up in African countries so as to assist Africa's rejuvenation and development, boost the upgrading of China-Africa cooperation and contribute to solidarity and common development among developing countries.

China’s Foreign Ministry’s spokesperson Geng Shuang told a regular press briefing in Beijing on Tuesday, January 3, 2017, that Minister Wang chose the five countries as the destination of his first overseas visit in the new year.

“China's diplomacy is rooted in strengthening relations with developing countries, including those in Africa. The foreign minister's first trip of every year usually takes him to Africa, a practice that has been in existence for over two decades, already establishing itself as a fine diplomatic tradition,” Mr. Geng said. He noted that 2017 will witness China-Africa cooperation marching forward and upgrading in an all-round way.

According to him, 2016 was the inaugural year of China-Africa cooperation in the new age, with China and Africa making positive efforts to implement the outcomes of the Johannesburg Summit of the Forum on China-Africa Cooperation (FOCAC) and reaping a bunch of important early harvests.

Mr. Geng named a new railway in Ethiopia linking Addis Ababa to the city of Djibouti, the fast progress in building Mombasa-Nairobi railway in Kenya, and several industrial parks and special economic zones that are being planned out as few examples.

He recalled that, from January to September 2016, China's non-financial direct investment to Africa registered a year-on-year 31% increase.

“Between the end of the Johannesburg Summit and the end of last July, 245 cooperation agreements worth more than US$50 billion covering various fields were signed between the two sides. Mutually beneficial cooperation between China and Africa has shown a sound momentum of transforming and upgrading,” the spokesman added.

Under the leadership of the Communist Party of China (CPC) Central Committee with Comrade Xi Jinping as the core, Geng reaffirmed China’s commitment to break new grounds in forging a major-country diplomacy with Chinese characteristics.”

Geng mentioned several activities in China’s continuing diplomatic engagements: First, China will strive to foster a sound external environment to ensure the success of the 19th National Congress of the CPC. Second, China will do her utmost to be a good host of two major diplomatic events, one being the International Cooperation Summit Forum on the Belt and Road Initiative, the other the 9th BRICS Summit. Third, the country will promote the sustained, steady and sound development of major-country relations, including China-US, China-Russia and China-EU relations, maintain a stable neighborhood, and continue to enlarge China's circle of friends. Fourth, "the overseas livelihood projects" must be moved forward so as to better complement China's national development and reform and opening-up.

He summed up as saying that China’s diplomatic efforts in 2017 will continue to safeguard the country's sovereignty, security and development interests, serve her cause of reform, development and stability, and make China's contributions to world peace and development.

Meanwhile, the Vice Chairman of the Chinese People’s Political Consultative Conference (CPPCC), Mr. Wang Zhengwei, is expected to participate in the inauguration of Ghanaian President-elect, Nana Akufo-Addo, on January 7, 2017, in Accra. Mr. Wang is participating as a special envoy of Chinese President Xi Jinping.


_About the author_

_Fredrick P. W. Gaye is a news editor of In Profile Daily Newspaper in Liberia and a 2016 fellow of China Africa Press Center (CAPC) in Beijing. Mr. Gaye can be reached at: fgaye.inprofile@gmail.com. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*Chinese doctors conduct medical camp for the disadvantaged*
2017-01-08 11:13 | Xinhua | _Editor: Yao Lan_

A team of Chinese doctors on Saturday conducted a medical camp for the disadvantaged orphans in Huruma Children's Home, about 28 kilometres southwest of the Kenyan capital Nairobi.

Professor Tian Shengxun told Xinhua that the camp targeted over 200 orphans who can not access quality medical services.

"Our aim is to ensure that all people have access to medical services regardless of their socio-economic status," Tian said, adding that the team will be diagnosing patients for different ailments.

The team is extending medical services as part of Sino-Kenya cooperation and will focus efforts on children, the elderly as well as the most vulnerable members of society.

The Chinese team plans to roll out the medical camps to all regions of Kenya. Tian said that all those diagnosed with ailments will receive free medicines to ensure their health is fully restored.

According to the Chinese medics, health is a right for every individual. "We will therefore do our best to extend our outreach services to the most remote regions of Kenya," he said.

Professor Wang Lei, who is the deputy head of the Expert group on the Qifei Project, which is a collaborative project between China's Ministry of Science and Technology and Kenya's ministry of health, said that the greatest joy of a doctor is to treat those who are sick.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

*China rolls out railways across the continent*

African Business Magazine
11 January 2017






On a cold day in November 2015, as passengers streamed out of the high-speed train from Beijing to Tianjin, a municipality adjoining the Chinese capital, one person stood out among the casually dressed Chinese commuters in her flamboyant black overcoat with its bright red collar and yellow headwrap striped with green and maroon.

It was Nkosazana Dlamini-Zuma, the African Union Commission (AUC) chair, who was on a six-day visit to discuss greater cooperation between the AU and China with President Xi Jinping’s government. The agenda included high-speed trains.“China is helping a lot and cooperating with our countries in building highways. That’s why we now want to cooperate in building the high-speed rail,” she said. “Africa is a huge continent. It needs fast transport. And it has a large number of people. So there will be a need to move big numbers of people across the continent.”

With 121,000km of track at home by 2015, including 19,000km of high-speed rail built largely in the last decade, the Chinese Government thinks it has the expertise to meet this need. Supported by the government and Chinese banks, Chinese rail companies are fanning across the continent.

*Transforming economies*

The Addis Ababa–Djibouti railway, which opened for freight in October, has been one of the most-talked about of China’s railway projects. Africa’s first cross-border electric line, it allows trains to cover 752km in 10 hours.

“This railway line will change the socio-economic landscape of our two countries,” said Ethiopian prime minister Hailemariam Desalegn as he inaugurated the line alongside Djibouti’s President Ismail Omar Guelleh. “It will play a significant role in transforming Ethiopia’s industry and contribute to Ethiopia reaching middle-income status [by 2030]. It would resolve import and export bottlenecks and enhance Ethiopia’s competitiveness in international markets.” With nearly 90% of landlocked Ethiopia’s foreign trade conducted through the Port of Djibouti, the new railroad will slash transport costs as well as time.

Zemedeneh Negatu, Ernst & Young’s managing partner in Ethiopia, describes the immediate advantages: “For both international and domestic investors, this is a very substantial reduction in transportation and logistics costs. Also, from an efficiency perspective, you can now get your goods to the port much quicker. Whoever is placing orders, for example, sitting in Europe, can now manage their supply chain much more efficiently and reliably because they know the train will be there in 10 hours.”

There are long-term benefits too. By 2020, Ethiopia plans to build a 5,000km regional rail network, running through Kenya, Sudan and South Sudan. It will boost trade and bring in greater foreign investment since many companies interested in setting up factories in Africa are deterred by the logistical hurdles. In 2016, Ethiopia received around $2bn in foreign direct investment. In 2009, it had been just $108m.

From the Chinese perspective, it is an opportunity to establish Chinese standards and designs abroad, which is essential to join the league of international railway companies. The Addis Ababa Light Rail, which opened in September 2015, has been built by the *China Railway Group*, funded by the *Exim Bank of China*, and managed by China’s *Shenzhen Metro Group*.

It’s a similar story with the Addis Ababa–Djibouti rail project. China Railway built it with *China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation* and the duo will also operate the railway for five years, during which time they will train Ethiopian and Djiboutian railway officials and technicians to take over.

The Exim Bank of China loaned 70% of the nearly $4bn project while two more Chinese companies supplied the locomotives and a third made the wagons and coaches. From January the train, painted in the distinctive red, yellow and green of the Ethiopian flag, will start passenger services. It can carry up to 5,600 passengers daily as well as 3,500 tons of goods at a time.

China’s rail diplomacy will be strengthened when the plan to build a railway institution in Ethiopia, the first of its kind in Africa, is implemented. Currently, Ethiopians have been receiving training in rail engineering, management and maintenance in China, Russia and the UK. The institute will give Beijing an edge.

Railways have played a significant role in Sino–African cooperation since the 1970s when despite a floundering domestic economy, China under Mao Zedong agreed to build the 1,900km Tazara Railway connecting Tanzania and Zambia. The railway is a symbol of one of the earliest Chinese assistance projects in Africa and a matter of pride for a succession of Chinese governments.

At the Forum on China–Africa Cooperation in Johannesburg in 2015, President Xi reiterated his government’s commitment to develop three major networks in Africa – roads, railways and aviation. As part of that commitment, *China Communications Construction Company* is replacing Kenya’s dilapidated narrow gauge with a broad gauge line that will become operational in 2017.

It will connect Mombasa with Nairobi and eventually become another regional rail network, linking Uganda, Rwanda, Burundi and South Sudan. In West Africa, *China Railway Construction Corporation* is building a 1,400km railway in Nigeria. In the south, South Africa’s state-owned ports and rail company, Transnet, has awarded a $4.26bn contract for locomotives to manufacturers.

While some of the Chinese wheel power in Africa is attributed to the Chinese government’s political clout and competitive cost prices. Luke Xu, a Luanda-based journalist, also attributes it to sheer persistence.

“Chinese contractors have worked through civil war, terror attacks, diseases and predatory animals, undertaking projects others were not willing to touch,” says Xu. “During the construction of the 1,300km Benguela Railway in Angola, for example, which opened in February 2015, 20 Chinese workers were killed.”

*Connecting capitals*

There will be more railways built by Chinese companies, with the AUC and China signing an agreement on 5th October. The five-year plan envisions an integrated high-speed railway network in Africa, a key component of Agenda 2063, the AU blueprint for Africa’s development. The target is to connect all African capital cities and other major cities by high-speed rail.

Tourism especially is crying out for improved rail links. Sandra Rwese, China director of Kampala-based tourism consultancy G&H, says the absence of railways curbed cross-country and cross-border travel in Africa for decades.

“Short-distant flights in Africa are ridiculously expensive,” says Rwese. “Rail travel will create inland corridors allowing adventure seekers to enjoy new experiences in greater numbers and at much more affordable rates. Rail network expansion directly employs talent, distributes wealth throughout the country, and makes it possible to explore exciting destinations never seen before.”

*Sudeshna Sarkar*
See more at: http://africanbusinessmagazine.com/...ilways-across-continent/#sthash.xlYoIRi5.dpuf

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Dalit

One drops bombs and the other rolls out railways. It is for the world to see which power is peaceful and which warmongering.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

*China continues to stand with 'African brothers': spokesperson*
2017-01-13 19:38 | Xinhua | _Editor: Wang Fan_

China said Friday it would continue to stand together with its "African brothers" in the future, as Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi concluded a routine visit to Africa at the start of the year.

China has a 27-year-long diplomatic tradition of making Africa the first overseas destination for its foreign ministers each year. During the 2017 trip, Wang visited Madagascar, Zambia, Tanzania, the Republic of Congo and Nigeria.

"China will continue to stand together with 'African brothers' and other developing countries in the future, no matter what level of development China is in," Foreign Ministry spokesperson Lu Kang said at a regular news briefing.

The visit showed that closer cooperation with developing nations, including Africa, is "the foundation of Chinese diplomacy," Lu said.

Lu said that China and the five African countries had reached consensus on deepening bilateral ties, implementing the outcomes of the Johannesburg summit of the Forum on China-Africa Cooperation in 2015 and upgrading China-Africa cooperation.

He said that leaders of the five African nations had reaffirmed their commitment to the one-China policy and welcomed China's greater role in African peace and development.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*China-built school inaugurated in South Sudan*
2017-01-15 10:10 | Xinhua | _Editor: Li Yan_

Authorities in South Sudan's central state of Jubek have inaugurated Jubek Model Secondary School built with support from the Chinese government.

The new school located in the suburb of Gudele, west of the South Sudanese capital of Juba, is built using a grant of 8 million U.S. dollars provided by China to construct two schools in South Sudan.

*The 2,200-square-meter facility comprises of 16 class rooms that accommodates about 1000 students, running water and a 24 hours solar power*.

Jubek State Governor Augustino Jadalla Wani said Friday the new school is going to fight congestion in public schools and also reduce the cost of traveling long distance by secondary school students.

He lauded Beijing's efforts to continue seeking lasting peace and stability in South Sudan, adding that China's support to South Sudan's oil, construction and education sectors would help shore up the young East African country into prosperity.

"Lack of public schools in the capital has been a major problem to our children because most schools are located east of Juba. I sincerely congratulate and thank the People's Republic of China for this great offer. I hope this school is going to be among the best schools in the whole country," Wani said.

Minister of Education Wani Sule advised the school management to maintain the modern facilities with proper, cautioning the local community against theft of solar panels and other property.

On his part, Zhang Yi, Economic and Commercial Counselor at the Chinese Embassy in South Sudan said the successful completion of the project signals China's good and sincere friendship with South Sudan.

Zhang revealed that China had contributed toward construction of two other Schools (Yapa and China Friendship Secondary schools) in Jubek state, totaling to three China-aided secondary schools.

In addition to building schools, the Chinese government will embark on capacity building for South Sudanese teachers, Zhang pledged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*Why China-built electric railway linking landlocked Ethiopia to sea matters to Beijing and Africa*

The 750km line, which began trial services last October and was launched on Tuesday, seen as important milestone in Beijing’s growing presence and influence in Africa

PUBLISHED : Wednesday, 11 January, 2017, 11:31am
UPDATED : Wednesday, 11 January, 2017, 10:58pm






_Trial services on the railway line began last October and regular services transporting goods and passengers are expected to begin early this year. Photo: Xinhua_

A *US$3.4 billion electrified railway line built by China* was officially launched on Tuesday to link the Horn of Africa to its inland countries.

*The line connects the strategic Red Sea port of Djibouti and Addis Ababa, the capital of landlocked Ethiopia*, the fastest growing economy in Africa.

Trial services began last October and regular services transporting goods and passengers are expected to begin early this year.

Here we take a look at why the project matters, to both the region and to China.


*How can the project benefit the region?*

The 750km-long railway will play a key role in regional economic integration and Africa’s integration into the global economy, providing landlocked countries with faster access to the sea.

With a *maximum speed of 120km/h for cargo trains and 160km/h for passenger trains*, the railway line is expected to link Addis Ababa and Djibouti in about 12 hours. This is a far cry from the strenuous trip along a congested, potholed road that currently takes about three days.

More than 90 per cent of Ethiopia’s trade passes through Djibouti, which accounts for about 70 per cent of the activity of its port, according to Djibouti’s International Free Trade Zone.

As the first fully electrified railway in Africa, the line is also widely seen to be a start of a Trans-African railway project, in which a 2,000km track will be expected to connect Djibouti with Ethiopia to South Sudan, which could one day cross the continent from the Red Sea to the Atlantic Ocean. But the railway will have to pass through war-torn countries such as South Sudan and the Central African Republic.


*What is the project’s significance to China?*

The launch is seen as an important milestone in China’s increasing presence and burgeoning influence in Africa. Beijing is seeking to play a larger role in the mostly undeveloped continent that used to be under the dominance of the West.

It is the second trans-national railway built by Chinese companies in Africa, following the Tanzania-Zambia Railway.

The line also opens the door to more Chinese investment in the region.

He Wenping of the Institute of West-Asian and African Studies at the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences, said it could serve as an example for future railway projects in Africa and facilitate Chinese exports of rail equipment and machinery, as well as encouraging Chinese firms to build housing projects along the line.


*Why is Djibouti strategically important to China?*

Djibouti, the smallest state in the Horn of Africa, sits on the bank of the Bab-el-Mandeb, a 30km-wide strait between Africa and the Arabian peninsula, connecting the Red Sea and the Gulf of Aden. It serves as a gateway to the Suez Canal, one of the world’s busiest, and a strategic link between the Mediterranean Sea and the Indian Ocean.

Djibouti also serves as a gateway for trade with other inland African countries, such as Ethiopia, Africa’s fastest growing economy.


*What are the other Chinese projects in Djibouti?*

China is a major investor in Djibouti, with many Chinese state-owned companies launching infrastructure projects in Djibouti.

These include a US$590 million multi-purpose port, a cross-border pipeline that channels drinking water from Ethiopia, a US$4 billion natural gas project, which features a natural gas pipeline from Ethiopia, a liquefaction plant and an export terminal in Djibouti.

Most of Djibouti’s 14 major infrastructure projects, which have been valued at a total of US$14.4 billion, are being funded by Chinese banks, according to Agence France-Presse.

China has also set up its first overseas naval base in Djibouti, although Beijing insisted that it was only a logistic hub for China’s escort task force in the Gulf of Aden. The 36 hectare outpost is seen as a crucial step in China’s pursuit of its ambition to become a major global power.

_Additional reporting by Agence France-Presse_

_This article appeared in the South China Morning Post print edition as:
China’s Rail line is on path to prosperity for Africa
._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*Chinese-funded Silkroad Int'l Bank opens in Djibouti*
By xuxin (Xinhua) 08:48, January 19, 2017





Djibouti President Ismail Omar Guelleh (3rd R) cuts the ribbon during the opening ceremony of the Silkroad International Bank in Djibuti City, Djibouti, Jan. 18, 2017. (Xinhua/Li Siyu)





Djibouti President Ismail Omar Guelleh (C) attends the opening ceremony of the Silkroad International Bank in Djibuti City, Djibouti, Jan. 18, 2017. (Xinhua/Li Siyu)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2017-02/03/content_28090126.htm
*Zimbabwe seeks Chinese funding to develop ICT infrastructure*
Xinhua | Updated: 2017-02-03 10:25

HARARE - The Zimbabwean government has requested funding from the Chinese government to develop information communication technology (ICT) infrastructure in remote parts of the country.

Information Communication and Technology and Courier Services Minister Supa Mandiwanzira said this after meeting Chinese ambassador to Zimbabwe Huang Ping on Thursday.

State-run news agency New Ziana quoted the minister as saying that Zimbabwe would repay the money borrowed from China through revenue collected under the Universal Services Fund (USF).

"The discussion with His Excellency, the Chinese ambassador has therefore been how we can access resources which we guarantee repayment through the inflows to the Universal Service Fund," the minister was quoted as saying by New Ziana.

He said the Zimbabwe government was grateful for the support it had received from China Exim Bank to develop ICT infrastructure in the country.

He added that the government was looking forward to additional support to roll out Internet infrastructure throughout the country.

Licensed telecommunication companies in Zimbabwe contribute 1.5 percent of their gross annual turnover to the USF which is administered by the Postal and Telecommunications Regulatory Authority of Zimbabwe (POTRAZ).

The Fund's purpose is to provide financial resources for expansion of the country's telecommunications networks to reach marginalized communities in rural areas.

"One of the areas China and Zimbabwe need to strengthen is telecommunication. In China we have a saying that if you want to get rich, build the roads first. And I think telecommunications is the road connecting people, not only in this country but to the whole world," the ambassador said.

A few years ago, China Exim Bank gave Zimbabwe's fixed telephone network provider TelOne a $98 million concessionary loan to expand its infrastructure and another 218 million dollars to government-owned mobile phone company NetOne to upgrade its network.

Chinese telecommunications giant Huawei Technologies undertook both projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

Chinese-backed real estate investment launched in Kenya
2017-02-18 02:18:09 Xinhua Web Editor: Zhang Peng

_




*File photo of a building in Nairobi, Kenya. [Photo: china1baogao.com]*_​
Chinese investors have taken key shareholding in a major regional shopping and urban development project launched in Nairobi Friday, aiming to tap into Nairobi's growing international status as an aviation hub and a center for commercial enterprise.

The Two Rivers Investment Project, which consists of five star hotels, office blocks, residential homes and shops occupied by major retail enterprises, was launched at a ceremony attended by Kenyan President Uhuru Kenyatta, Chinese Ambassador to Kenya Liu Xianfa and investors.

"The construction of this shopping mall is a sign of Kenyan companies steadily spending despite the sluggish economic growth around the globe. The joint effort of the Kenyan and Chinese investors saw us reach this tangible achievement within a short time," Liu said at the launch.

"I am proud of the Chinese side for their contribution to this project. It is a sign of the remarkable cooperation between China and Kenya in the various fields, including financial services, people-to-people exchanges, media and education and the development of think-tanks," Liu said.

President Kenyatta termed the new shopping complex an "iconic development" which showcases the potential that exists between local and international investors.

"It is a wonderful development we have here," Kenyatta remarked.

The Two Rivers Investment is undertaken by listed Kenyan company, Centum Group; China National Aero-Technology International Engineering Corporation and Jiangxi Water and Hydropower Construction Co. ltd (JWHC) have jointly invested 38.89 percent stake.

Upon completion, the investment would cost 800 million U.S. dollars, covering 400,000 square metres of land, covered with retail shops and with a capacity of 50,000 shoppers.

"For the first time, Chinese investors are investing directly. This is the biggest investment project for Chinese companies in Kenya's commercial and urban development," Liu said.

Meanwhile, Nairobi County Governor Evans Kidero said the launch of Two Rivers Mall, a combined urban development project, was part of the city's master-plan to establish urban satellite cities.

"It is one of the largest shopping complexes out of the 27 malls we have in this city. Nairobi has become the international mall destination," Kidero said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

China disburses $30bn to Africa | AfricaNews

*"The most populous nation in East Asia, China has disbursed nearly $30 billion to assist African countries in different projects as its pledges to be the most reliable partner in improving agricultural development and industrial development in the continent."*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

Mar 09, 2017 03:56 PM
*State-Owned Telecom Subsidiary Looks to Africa to Reverse Its Fortunes*
By Teng Jing Xuan, Qin Min and Zhang Erchi

After years of slowing profit growth in a crowded domestic telecommunications market, China Communications Service Corp. Ltd. is hoping a massive infrastructure project in Africa will reverse its fortunes.

In the 1980s and ’90s, the state-owned enterprise was instrumental in developing China’s first long-distance communications backbone, nicknamed “bazongbaheng” — Mandarin for “eight verticals and eight horizontals” — which linked the fiber optic networks of the country’s provincial capitals for the first time.

Now China Communications wants to bring a bigger version of bazongbaheng to Africa — the Trans Africa Information Superhighway.

The information network will be a mammoth undertaking, covering an area three times the size of China. It will pass through 48 countries and 82 major cities, requiring as much as 200,000 km of cable and an initial investment of more than $10 billion.

China Communications, the infrastructure subsidiary of China Telecom, has the support of China’s Ministry of Industry and Information Technology, and has reached agreements with a number of African governments and Chinese industry partners over the Trans-Africa network in the past couple of years.

Now the company faces the challenge of coordinating contracts across dozens of countries, attracting funding, and managing operations while simultaneously trying to ride out a slowdown in telecom infrastructure investments back home.



--> State-Owned Telecom Subsidiary Looks to Africa to Reverse Its Fortunes - Caixin Global

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

*Africa will triple its urban population 500 million to 1.5 billion in 2050 will need China to help avoid mass slumification*
March 24, 2017

The proportion of Africans living in urban areas soared from 15 percent in 1960 to 40 percent in 2010. It's projected to hit 60 percent in 2050. Against that backdrop, the big challenge for government policymakers is how to harness urbanization for sustainable and inclusive growth.

"There is a high rate of rural-urban migration, and an increasing number of slums and squatter settlements in urban areas across Africa," Obitou says. "This kind of migration has brought shortages of adequate housing, basic infrastructure and services - in addition To contribute to overcrowding and congestion, and increasing exposure to environmental hazards. However, with proper planning, we will be able to manage our urbanization process.

Africa will go from 1.2 billion people today to about 2.5 billion in 2050.
The urban population will go from about 500 million today to 1.5 billion in 2050.

China, during its rapid urbanization, was able to successfully controlled the number of slums, for example.

In most of the African countries, extreme poverty is more prominent in rural areas than in urban centers; hence, urbanization seems to be an effective method for providing better services and livelihoods to millions of Africans - as abrations in China - he says.

According to the world Bank, a cornerstone of China's urbanization strategy has been the hukou or household registration system to control migration, and trying to channel migrants to small medium-sized cities.

Another key element is the devolution of public services and many administration functions to city governments. In 2005, Chinese citizens' degree of satisfaction with local governments rose to 72 percent - surplus higher than in many other countries, including the United States.

China can help Africa to strengthen its city management and planning, so that cities do a better job of looking ahead and improved congestion, pollution and the emergence of urban slums.

China will also likely expand its funding and construction of infrastructure and large scale construction processes in Africa.





Across Africa, Chinese companies are building highways, railways, sports stadiums, mass housing complexes, and sometimes entire cities.

But China isn’t just providing the manpower to fuel quickly urbanizing African cities. It is exporting its own version of urbanization, creating cities and economic zones that look remarkably similar to Chinese ones.

Since 2005, Chinese businesses have invested an estimated $120 billion in sub-Saharan Africa. And don't expect China's focus on Africa to decrease over the next decade.

According to South China Morning Post, China's central government and state-owned banks will help finance $1 trillion in projects in Africa through 2025 -- 70-80 percent of which will come from the Export-Import Bank of China -- with a specific focus on infrastructure projects.


http://www.nextbigfuture.com/2017/03/africa-will-triple-its-urban-population.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

*Pursuing the China Dream through Africa: Five Elements of China’s Africa Strategy*
By Paul Nantulya April 6, 2017 

_China’s expanding involvement in Africa is an integral piece in President Xi Jinping’s grand strategy to restore the country to its perceived rightful place of global prominence._






Chinese President Xi Jinping speaks at the Forum on China–Africa Cooperation in 2015. Established in 2000, the FOCAC summit meets every 3 years. In between summits, a follow-up committee of Chinese and African institutions implements and monitors a wide range of programs. (Photo: GCIS.)

Chinese President Xi Jinping’s visit to the United States is generating inevitable comparisons of the two countries’ approaches to engaging the world. China’s expanding involvement in Africa provides a revealing window into Beijing’s grand strategy. Africa is an integral element of Xi’s “China Dream”—a blueprint for restoring the country to its perceived rightful place of global prominence. Part of the blueprint entails positioning China as a leader in the developing world through expanded bilateral and multilateral engagements. China advances these aims in Africa in five primary ways:

*1. Economic engagement*

China’s economic involvement with the continent has steadily expanded over the past decade. Beijing operates approximately 2,500 development, civil works, and construction projects worth $94 billion in 51 African countries. While it is not clear how many of these have reached completion beyond ceremonial pledges, the visible presence of huge infrastructure projects across the continent is unmistakable. In 2009, China surpassed the United States as Africa’s largest trading partner, and by 2015, China’s trade with Africa had reached $300 billion. Crude oil, raw materials, and natural resources constitute more than 80 percent of its roughly $93 billion in annual imports from Africa. Observers have also criticized the transactional nature of some of China’s engagements, where China seems primarily interested in accessing and exploiting Africa’s vast natural resources.

*2. Military interests*

_China in 2015 was the second largest supplier of weapons to sub-Saharan Africa after Russia, accounting for 22 percent of arms transfers to the region._​For years, China’s leaders dismissed external military deployments as “a characteristic of Western imperialism.” China, they said, “does not interfere everywhere like the hegemonists do.” But in 2008, the Chinese Navy made its first operational deployment outside the Asia-Pacific region to the Gulf of Aden to support the UN–sanctioned anti-piracy task force. Then Beijing deployed a warship supported by ground and air assets to evacuate 35,000 Chinese nationals from mounting violence in Libya in March 2011. In 2016, the People’s Liberation Army (PLA) installed troops, assets, and support staff in Djibouti, its first permanent overseas deployment since 1949. And in 2017, the first aircraft carrier built in China will enter service. All of these moves are in line with the “New Historic Missions” doctrine, which calls for an expeditionary capability that can, among other things, safeguard growing Chinese interests on the continent, maintain a naval presence in the western Indian Ocean, protect its merchant ships from piracy, and support China’s growing participation in UN missions in Africa.

In 2015, China passed a counterterrorism law that for the first time authorizes the PLA’s deployment on overseas counterterrorism missions. The PLA has also established itself as an active security partner through military-to-military contacts based on training and education programs, military advisors, arms sales, and construction of military facilities and ministries of defense headquarters. China in 2015 was the second largest supplier of weapons to sub-Saharan Africa after Russia, accounting for 22 percent of arms transfers to the region.

*3. UN peacekeeping*
_
China is now the second largest financial contributor to UN peacekeeping and commits more troops to missions than all other members of the Security Council combined. With these contributions has come a greater say at the UN._​
China’s role in UN peacekeeping operations has grown from 400 troops in 1990 to 22,000 in 2013. That year, the Diversified Employment of China’s Armed Forces—China’s strategic defense guidance—established UN peacekeeping operations as a “strategic Chinese priority.”

Initially, Chinese troop deployments in Africa were strictly non-combat, such as medical specialists and engineers, and to low risk areas. Since 2012, however, the PLA has been sending combat troops to high risk theaters, with an infantry company in northern Mali and an infantry battalion to South Sudan. Currently, about 2,500 Chinese troops and police officers are deployed in UN missions across the continent, with the largest deployments in South Sudan (1,051), Liberia (670), and Mali (402). In 2015, China pledged 8,000 additional troops toward a Chinese Peacekeeping Standby Force that will be placed at the service of UN peacekeeping operations. Beijing also committed itself to the UN’s new peacekeeping capability readiness system and allocated $1 billion over 10 years to a UN peace and development fund. China also allocated $100 million in new funding to the African Union’s rapid deployment capability.

China is now the second largest financial contributor to UN peacekeeping and commits more troops to missions than all other members of the Security Council combined. With these contributions has come a greater say at the UN, such as the Department of Peacekeeping Operations. China is particularly sensitive about how its expanded military presence is perceived. During his 2015 UN address, president Xi asserted that “China will never pursue hegemony, expansion, or sphere of influence.” Managing this perception is essential for realizing the greater influence envisioned in the China Dream, given deepening tensions with China’s immediate neighbors.

*4. Political party training*

Political party training is another element of China’s Africa policy. Managed by the Central Party School, the programs consist of lectures in ideology and party building, exposure to Chinese culture, field visits and mentorship of African political leaders, and deployment of Chinese party officials to the continent as political advisors. These programs date back to the 1960s in support of African anti-colonial movements, but they have now been extended to include political parties that do not have a background in liberation movements. They are also highly technical, including hands-on training on how to establish organizational structures, ideological work, propaganda systems, and party administration. According to the Chinese Communist Party, the goal of these programs is to “educate fraternal African political parties on China’s experience in economic development and political governance.” This has led some to criticise the training for reinforcing authoritarian models that might exacerbate instability on the continent.

_The Chinese model stresses the subordination of the military and government to party control—a dynamic that makes the security sector vulnerable to politicization at the expense of professionalism._​
While numbers are not easy to come by, available data suggests that these programs have expanded in scope. The ruling parties of Angola, Ethiopia, Mozambique, Namibia, South Africa, South Sudan, Sudan, Uganda, and Zimbabwe are all major training partners of the Central Party School. South Africa’s African National Congress alone sent four groups of 56 members of its top organs for training between 2008 and 2012. Recently the training was expanded to include “next generation leaders” through the Sino-Africa Young Political Leaders Program. More than 200 Africans graduated from the program between 2011 and 2015, and Beijing has said that it would increase this intake to 1,000 by 2018.

While many ruling elites are enthusiastic about these programs, some African observers see problems in their wholesale application to the African context. The Chinese model, for instance, stresses the subordination of the military and government to party control—a dynamic that makes the security sector vulnerable to politicization at the expense of professionalism. This is particularly problematic in Africa given the persistence of personality-based political parties and governing styles. As many have suggested, the “party army” approach can be an especially harmful model in divided societies, where the security sectors are designed to serve individual political leaders as opposed to the nation.

*5. Soft power*

In 1993, “soft power with Chinese characteristics” became a core policy concept to support the goal of restoring China’s global prominence. It amplifies non-coercive tools—diplomacy, party-to-party building, strategic communications, and preferential access to the Chinese market—as tools of strategic influence, educational, scientific, and cultural exchanges. China’s effort to portray its rise as “peaceful” allows it to explore strategically focused relations without relying on military power, an approach that enhances Beijing’s global stature. Funding the construction of the $200 million AU headquarters as a “gift to Africa from China” is one practical example of how Chinese soft power is employed in support of strategic objectives. The architect of this concept, Wang Huning, has advised all Chinese leaders since Jiang Zemin, and he has been tapped to join the Politburo Standing Committee, China’s highest leadership organ.

China’s engagement with Africa is a critical element in an evolving global strategy that has at its core the *“great rejuvenation of the Chinese nation.”* This is part of a foreign policy that is highly competitive with other countries and that seeks to be adept at exploiting opportunities.

*Africa Center Experts*

Assis Malaquias, Professor and Academic Chair, Defense Economics and Resource Management
Paul Nantulya, Research Associate
Raymond Gilpin, Dean
Kate Almquist Knopf, Director
 
*Additional Resources*

Mohamed Ibn Chambas, Princeton N. Lyman, Jianhua Zhong, and John Goodman, “Where Beijing, Washington, and African Governments Can Work Together,” _Foreign Affairs_, March 3, 2017.
Assis Malaquias, “China is Angola’s New Best Friend, for Now,” in Marcus Power and Ana Christina Alves, _China and Angola: A Marriage of Convenience?_ Pambazuka Press, 2012.
Yun Sun, “Political Party Training: China’s Ideological Push in Africa?” Brookings Institution, July 5, 2016.
Bob Wekesa, “China’s Africa Policy 2015: New Policy for New Circumstances,” Africa/China Reporting Project, University of Witwatersrand, December 24, 2015.
 
http://africacenter.org/spotlight/china-dream-five-elements-china-africa-strategy/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*Djibouti's Doraleh Port officially opens*

Source: Xinhua | 2017-05-24 23:32:39 | Editor: huaxia





Construction workers take family photo at Doraleh Multi-Purpose Port of the Port of Djibouti. (Xinhua)​
*DJIBOUTI, May 24 (Xinhua) -- The opening ceremony for Doraleh Multi-Purpose Port of the Port of Djibouti was held here Wednesday, with Djibouti's President Ismael Omar Guelleh, Ethiopian Prime Minister Hailemariam Desalegn and Chinese Ambassador Fu Huaqiang present.*

Hu Jianhua, executive vice president of China Merchants Group, said in his remarks: "_With the completion of Doraleh Multi-Purpose Port, more cargo will be shipped to neighboring countries from the Port of Djibouti._"





The panorama of Doraleh Multi-Purpose Port of the Port of Djibouti. (Xinhua)​
*China will implement other projects in Djibouti, including building a free trade zone, upgrading old docks and constructing an industrial zone, he said.*

*Doraleh Multi-Purpose Port is constructed by China State Construction Engineering Corporation (CSCEC), and is so far the largest port project by Chinese construction companies in northeast Africa.*





The opening ceremony of China State Construction Engineering Corporation (CSCEC). (Xinhua)​
*The port, with a contract amount of 421.7 million U.S. dollars and designed handling capacity of 7.08 million tons a year, is also CSCEC's first hydraulic project in Africa and its largest hydraulic project overseas so far.*

The project officially started in August 2014. Chinese construction workers overcame tremendous difficulties such as the scorching heat and austere working conditions, and finished building the port in March 2017, creating the astonishing "Djibouti speed."





China's Yangshan Deep Water Port in Shanghai constructed by China State Construction Engineering Corporation (CSCEC). (Xinhua)​
*Due to its convenient geographic location of connecting Asia to Europe and Africa by sea, Djibouti has become an important link in the Asian, African and European markets, as well as a transport hub on the west line of the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road.*

The opening of Doraleh Multi-Purpose Port will not only provide an important foothold for Chinese enterprises exploring the African market, but also bring new hope of great economic development for Djibouti.

* * * * *

Location of the Doraleh Port, Naval Bases and the nation of Djibouti

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese firm to build Kaduna refinery, source crude from Niger Republic*

21 hours ago
Sheriff Adaji-Ogb
Kaduna State government has signed agreement with a Chinese company to build a refinery in the state, which will use crude oil from Niger Republic via a 400-kilometre pipeline from Niger to Kaduna.

Governor Nasir el-Rufai disclosed this when he returned from the Asian country, where he led a business delegation to.

A statement by the governor’s spokesman, Samuel Aruwan, said the proposed refinery is a 50,000 barrels per day capacity one and that representatives of the Kaduna Refinery Consortium and the China Machinery Engineering Corporation, CMEC, signed the agreement on the project this week in China.

While the governor signed for the Kaduna consortium, Li Mingqiang, signed for CMEC.

Aruwan noted that during the trip, the Kaduna State team also signed a tripartite memorandum with the government of Hebei province and the China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation, CCECC.

Signed on May 22, the agreement commits the three parties to facilitate exchanges and cooperation in the areas of economy, trade, energy, infrastructure, technology, culture, education, tourism and health.


Nigeria: Chinese Firm to Build Kaduna Refinery, Source Crude From Niger Republic - allAfrica.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

*How did a $12 million Chinese built bridge collapse in Kenya? *
by Briana Duggan, CNN

Updated 1029 GMT (1829 HKT) July 4, 2017








$12 million Chinese-built Sigiri bridge in Western Kenya collapsed before it was completed. President Uhuru Kenyatta inspected the project two weeks before the collapse.
*Story highlights*

President Uhuru Kenyatta recently inspected the $12 million Sigiri bridge
It was built in the West Kenya region that has been ignored by successive administrations
President Kenyatta's Jubilee Coalition is prioritizing infrastructure ahead of August presidential election.
(CNN)It was an embarrassing collapse for Kenya's ruling party.

On June 26, just two weeks after an "inspection" by President Uhuru Kenyatta, a $12 million Chinese-built Sigiri bridge in Western Kenya collapsed before it was completed.
Built by the Chinese Overseas Construction and Engineering Company in Busia County, the bridge connects a region that has historically lacked government investment and development. Around a dozen people died on the river after a boat capsized while attempting to cross in 2014.
President Kenyatta's Jubileee Coalition has made infrastructure development a key pillar of its reelection strategy ahead of the coming presidential election.



On June 14, he made a campaign stop at the Sigiri bridge construction site and spoke to crowds gathered along the river.
He promised the bridge would bring development that the region had been denied for decades.
"There is a big difference between those who will sell to you propaganda and people who will sell to you real agenda for change," President Uhuru Kenyatta said in a statement posted on the Presidency website.




Photos: Kenya's $50 billion megaprojects
Highways – Highways are another key component of Lapsset, with hundreds of kilometers of pristine, new road laid to facilitate transport of goods and people.

The Isiolo -- Marsabit -- Moyale stretch (above) has been completed, connecting to Ethiopia, and facilitating travel to Kenya's safari parks.
Hide Caption
7 of 13




Photos: Kenya's $50 billion megaprojects
Resort cities – The LAPSSET project will also see three resort cities constructed in Lamu, Isiolo and Lokichogio.

The new sites will be pitched at affluent visitors -- with luxury hotels, entertainment and wildlife reserves.
Hide Caption
8 of 13




Photos: Kenya's $50 billion megaprojects
Konza Tech City – The much-hyped Konza Tech City - or "Silicon Savannah" - is hoped to be a world-class hub of entrepreneurship.

The $15 billion site, set in 5,000 acres to the south of Nairobi, will accommodate almost 200,000 people, complete with universities, research facilities, and IT centers.
Hide Caption
9 of 13




Photos: Kenya's $50 billion megaprojects
Konza Tech City – Several delays have marred the project and discouraged some investors, but the government maintains the site will be operational in April 2017.
Hide Caption
10 of 13




Photos: Kenya's $50 billion megaprojects
Geothermal energy – Kenya has embraced geothermal energy in a big way, aiming to serve one-quarter of its energy needs through this source.

New ventures such as the Ol-Karia IV power plant (pictured) make it one of the world's leading producers, and investment is set to increase.
Hide Caption
11 of 13




Photos: Kenya's $50 billion megaprojects
Isiolo airport – Apart from Jomo Kenyatta, several smaller airports are undergoing major upgrades.

The provincial Isiolo airport is receiving a new terminal building and a new runway, in anticipation of higher visitor numbers.
Hide Caption
12 of 13




Photos: Kenya's $50 billion megaprojects
Two Rivers Mall – The largest mall in East Africa will open in Nairobi in March. The 62,000 square meter facility will include housing, hotels, office space and -- of course -- extravagant shopping.
Hide Caption
13 of 13




Photos: Kenya's $50 billion megaprojects
Mombasa rail station – Kenya is already an infrastructure powerhouse of East Africa -- leading the region for investment. But the next few years may see a quantum leap forward, with tens of billions of dollars to be spent on some of the world's most spectacular transport, energy and technology projects -- such as the new Mombasa rail station (above).

Through a program entitled Kenya Vision 2030, the government hopes to deliver a "newly industrialized, middle-income country providing a high quality of life to all its citizens by 2030."

Whether this ambitious goal will actually be achieved remains to be seen. But the following ventures certainly bear the potential to transform the landscape.


----------



## $@rJen

N0LA said:


> They should have thought in the first place.



my god look at the size of the bridge!! it costs 12 Million USD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soundHound

if the bridge shown in picture is worth 12 million $ then they have been robbed in daylight, am not going to comment on why it collapsed, people should be wise enough to figure out themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

sarjenprabhu said:


> my god look at the size of the bridge!! it costs 12 Million USD


I was thinking same it's not even 100 meter.


----------



## Shivani87

How can that bridge cost 12 million USD? Its a small bridge.

How chinese bribe the rulers and fleece the poor nations is amazing. Not only that, these nations are left a pair of red pompoms for cheerleading.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> I was thinking same it's not even 100 meter.



i guess 7 million goes to chinese and 5 to kenyan politicians

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sine Nomine

sarjenprabhu said:


> i guess 7 million goes to chinese and 5 to kenyan politicians


No,you are wrong,then how that structure was built which has fallen down?

May be 6 for chinese contractors,5.5 for politicians and 0.5 for bridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## unbiasedopinion

i am sure it will be part of overall some highway construction costing total of $12 million . But if the news is taken on face value it is a day light robbery hand gloved with corruption by the local leaders to rob the national exchange.


----------



## gslv mk3

sarjenprabhu said:


>



$12 million for such a small bridge ?


----------



## SorryNotSorry

This made me LOL. 
The cost of construction should not be so high- considering this is in Kenya,and built with Chinese expertise. 
Was this built with the OBOR like loan schemes?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proud_indian

gslv mk3 said:


> $12 billion for such a small bridge ?



its million bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

$12 million cost is for 100 meter bridge and 3 KM ramps. The investigation is underway. It is an embarrassing moment for Chinese construction company.


----------



## gslv mk3

proud_indian said:


> its million bro



typo... Still 72 crore is too much dont you think ?


----------



## AnnoyingOrange

sarjenprabhu said:


> my god look at the size of the bridge!! it costs 12 Million USD


4 Million to feed local Politicians.. 4 Million for Chinese profiteering and 4 million for the bridge...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kapwercs

N0LA said:


> Chinese suppose to do things at low cost..Politicians were involved & both sides have eaten a big chunk..
> Then nothing left to spend on bridge..That's why it collapsed.


Its not only money or corruption for failures.
Every construction company has different levels of expertise in it.
Suppose a C grade team was sent for this project , the result would be same.


----------



## Itaalvi

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> I was thinking same it's not even 100 meter.


cooked up news, this type of bridge could be cost no more than 200000USD. 

Indians and their mantle masturbation at level 99%.


----------



## SorryNotSorry

gslv mk3 said:


> typo... Still 72 crore is too much dont you think ?


yes $12 mil is too much

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kris

Dungeness said:


> This is not called for. Something like this happens in many countries, including India not too long ago.



Political (ruling) parties will be eaten alive if any such thing happens here.
Still an embarrassing moment for China as it's an overseas project.


----------



## Itaalvi

@Beast


----------



## proud_indian

gslv mk3 said:


> typo... Still 72 crore is too much dont you think ?



I am not surprised as they must be financing it as well, they are charging about 1.5 to 2x the amount for the supercritical coal power plant we have been building here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

SorryNotSorry said:


> This made me LOL.
> The cost of construction should not be so high- considering this is in Kenya,and built with Chinese expertise.
> Was this built with the OBOR like loan schemes?





MUSTAKSHAF said:


> No,you are wrong,then how that structure was built which has fallen down?
> 
> May be 6 for chinese contractors,5.5 for politicians and 0.5 for bridge.



here comes the funny part.... China built one more railway project connecting Nairobi and mambasa. a 300 mile project costed nearly 4 billion USD!!!

the currunt president of Kenya is a big thief... now another country is in debt trap by China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

kris said:


> Political (ruling) parties will be eaten alive if any such thing happens here.
> Still an embarrassing moment for China as it's an overseas project.



Can you tell me which Indian political party was eaten alive? In this incident, the death toll was 26.


----------



## ranjeet

If am not wrong a bridge on Pakistani canal collapsed earlier this year which was also built by the Chinese company.


----------



## Itaalvi

sarjenprabhu said:


> *How did a $12 million Chinese built bridge collapse in Kenya? *
> by Briana Duggan, CNN
> 
> Updated 1029 GMT (1829 HKT) July 4, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $12 million Chinese-built Sigiri bridge in Western Kenya collapsed before it was completed. President Uhuru Kenyatta inspected the project two weeks before the collapse.
> *Story highlights*
> 
> President Uhuru Kenyatta recently inspected the $12 million Sigiri bridge
> It was built in the West Kenya region that has been ignored by successive administrations
> President Kenyatta's Jubilee Coalition is prioritizing infrastructure ahead of August presidential election.
> (CNN)It was an embarrassing collapse for Kenya's ruling party.
> 
> On June 26, just two weeks after an "inspection" by President Uhuru Kenyatta, a $12 million Chinese-built Sigiri bridge in Western Kenya collapsed before it was completed.
> Built by the Chinese Overseas Construction and Engineering Company in Busia County, the bridge connects a region that has historically lacked government investment and development. Around a dozen people died on the river after a boat capsized while attempting to cross in 2014.
> President Kenyatta's Jubileee Coalition has made infrastructure development a key pillar of its reelection strategy ahead of the coming presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> On June 14, he made a campaign stop at the Sigiri bridge construction site and spoke to crowds gathered along the river.
> He promised the bridge would bring development that the region had been denied for decades.
> "There is a big difference between those who will sell to you propaganda and people who will sell to you real agenda for change," President Uhuru Kenyatta said in a statement posted on the Presidency website.
> View attachment 409356
> 
> Photos: Kenya's $50 billion megaprojects
> Highways – Highways are another key component of Lapsset, with hundreds of kilometers of pristine, new road laid to facilitate transport of goods and people.
> 
> The Isiolo -- Marsabit -- Moyale stretch (above) has been completed, connecting to Ethiopia, and facilitating travel to Kenya's safari parks.
> Hide Caption
> 7 of 13
> View attachment 409357
> 
> Photos: Kenya's $50 billion megaprojects
> Resort cities – The LAPSSET project will also see three resort cities constructed in Lamu, Isiolo and Lokichogio.
> 
> The new sites will be pitched at affluent visitors -- with luxury hotels, entertainment and wildlife reserves.
> Hide Caption
> 8 of 13
> View attachment 409358
> 
> Photos: Kenya's $50 billion megaprojects
> Konza Tech City – The much-hyped Konza Tech City - or "Silicon Savannah" - is hoped to be a world-class hub of entrepreneurship.
> 
> The $15 billion site, set in 5,000 acres to the south of Nairobi, will accommodate almost 200,000 people, complete with universities, research facilities, and IT centers.
> Hide Caption
> 9 of 13
> View attachment 409362
> 
> Photos: Kenya's $50 billion megaprojects
> Konza Tech City – Several delays have marred the project and discouraged some investors, but the government maintains the site will be operational in April 2017.
> Hide Caption
> 10 of 13
> View attachment 409359
> 
> Photos: Kenya's $50 billion megaprojects
> Geothermal energy – Kenya has embraced geothermal energy in a big way, aiming to serve one-quarter of its energy needs through this source.
> 
> New ventures such as the Ol-Karia IV power plant (pictured) make it one of the world's leading producers, and investment is set to increase.
> Hide Caption
> 11 of 13
> View attachment 409361
> 
> Photos: Kenya's $50 billion megaprojects
> Isiolo airport – Apart from Jomo Kenyatta, several smaller airports are undergoing major upgrades.
> 
> The provincial Isiolo airport is receiving a new terminal building and a new runway, in anticipation of higher visitor numbers.
> Hide Caption
> 12 of 13
> View attachment 409360
> 
> Photos: Kenya's $50 billion megaprojects
> Two Rivers Mall – The largest mall in East Africa will open in Nairobi in March. The 62,000 square meter facility will include housing, hotels, office space and -- of course -- extravagant shopping.
> Hide Caption
> 13 of 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos: Kenya's $50 billion megaprojects
> Mombasa rail station – Kenya is already an infrastructure powerhouse of East Africa -- leading the region for investment. But the next few years may see a quantum leap forward, with tens of billions of dollars to be spent on some of the world's most spectacular transport, energy and technology projects -- such as the new Mombasa rail station (above).
> 
> Through a program entitled Kenya Vision 2030, the government hopes to deliver a "newly industrialized, middle-income country providing a high quality of life to all its citizens by 2030."
> 
> Whether this ambitious goal will actually be achieved remains to be seen. But the following ventures certainly bear the potential to transform the landscape.


Source of the new please?

@waz @The Eagle


----------



## $@rJen

Itaalvi said:


> Source of the new please?
> 
> @waz @The Eagle



https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/08/...acked-railway-is-another-lunatic-express.html

http://edition.cnn.com/2016/05/15/africa/kenya-railway-east-africa/index.html

https://qz.com/1015554/a-chinese-bu...eeks-after-it-was-inspected-by-the-president/

http://www.capitalfm.co.ke/news/2017/06/chinese-firm-compensate-victims-sigiri-bridge-collapse/

https://www.shanghaiexpat.com/news/chinese-built-bridge-collapses-after-kenyan-president-inspects

https://eastafricamonitor.com/kenya-chinese-built-bridge-collapses-days-presidential-inspection/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

sarjenprabhu said:


> here comes the funny part.... China built one more railway project connecting Nairobi and mambasa. a 300 mile project costed nearly 4 billion USD!!!
> 
> the currunt president of Kenya is a big thief... now another country is in debt trap by China


That will be fair price if,track was built where there was no prior service in existence.

@ranjeet 
If am not wrong a bridge on Pakistani canal collapsed earlier this year which was also built by the Chinese company.
http://video.dunyanews.tv/index.php...guration-due-to-heavy-water-flow#.WV8wCuCqcm8
Yes a bridge collapsed,not sure who built that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shivani87

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> That will be fair price if,track was built where there was no prior service in existence.



The rule of thumb only for new tracks is about 2 to 3 million USd per mile.

Of course there are stations to build and other rail network.

Even after that 4 billion for 300 miles sounds tricky.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SorryNotSorry

sarjenprabhu said:


> here comes the funny part.... China built one more railway project connecting Nairobi and mambasa. a 300 mile project costed nearly 4 billion USD!!!
> 
> the currunt president of Kenya is a big thief... now another country is in debt trap by China


Besides the bribes, I think China makes a good buck off these infra loans. Profits and/or debt trap is win-win for China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

SorryNotSorry said:


> Besides the bribes, I think China makes a good buck off these infra loans. Profits and/or debt trap is win-win for China.


Yes,you take loan,You gave it to chinese contractors,in some cases they import material and labour from china even if it's available and built an infrastructure for you.
Win for local politicians,chinese contractors and politburo.
If you are not wise you are fu@ked.



Shivani87 said:


> The rule of thumb only for new tracks is about 2 to 3 million USd per mile.
> 
> Of course there are stations to build and other rail network.
> 
> Even after that 4 billion for 300 miles sounds tricky.


Depends upon many factors.
Like

Land acquisition
Labour
Construction material
Etc


----------



## Shivani87

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> Yes,you take loan,You gave it to chinese contractors,in some cases they import material and labour from china even if it's available and built an infrastructure for you.
> Win for local politicians,chinese contractors and politburo.
> If you are not wise you are fu@ked.
> 
> 
> Depends upon many factors.
> Like
> 
> Land acquisition
> Labour
> Construction material
> Etc



Of course. But I do not see these as a significant factor in Kenya. 4 billion is huge.


----------



## Dungeness

Shivani87 said:


> The rule of thumb only for new tracks is about 2 to 3 million USd per mile.
> 
> Of course there are stations to build and other rail network.
> 
> Even after that 4 billion for 300 miles sounds tricky.



It really depends. There is not such thing as "rule of thumb". I found something on Quora that people here may be interested:

Ravi Honnavara
Answered Nov 10, 2015

The latest post by Delhi Govt says 2.1 KM elevated bridge costed 142 crores, appx 70 crores / KM 

The world's 12 longest road bridges

*Proposed Elevated Corridors*

75-km Elevated Corridor for City Proposed

MAIN CORRIDORS

North-South Corridor: Central Silk Board to Hebbal (Connecting NH-7 to NH-7)
Length: 10.6 km
Cost estimation: Rs 2,838 crore
RAVI: Appx cost 280 Crores / KM

East-West corridor-1: KR Puram to Goraguntepalya (Connecting NH-4 to NH-4)
Length: 19.7 km
Cost estimation: Rs 5,060 crore
RAVI: Appx cost 250 Crores / KM

East-West Corridor-2: Jnanabharathi to Varthur Kodi (Connecting NH-17 to NH-35)
Length: 27.7 km
Cost estimation: Rs 6,960 crore
RAVI: Appx cost 250 Crores / KM


----------



## SorryNotSorry

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> Yes,you take loan,You gave it to chinese contractors,in some cases they import material and labour from china even if it's available and built an infrastructure for you.
> Win for local politicians,chinese contractors and politburo.
> If you are not wise you are fu@ked.


Sadly the fate of whole populations is lies in the hands of politicians. Just a few signatures required.
Being wise at an individual level doesnt change anything my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> That will be fair price if,track was built where there was no prior service in existence.
> 
> @ranjeet
> If am not wrong a bridge on Pakistani canal collapsed earlier this year which was also built by the Chinese company.
> http://video.dunyanews.tv/index.php...guration-due-to-heavy-water-flow#.WV8wCuCqcm8
> Yes a bridge collapsed,not sure who built that.


Thank you, looks like it was under Punjab government and not by Chinese. I stand corrected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SorryNotSorry

Dungeness said:


> It really depends. There is not such thing as "rule of thumb". I found something on Quora that people here may be interested:
> 
> Ravi Honnavara
> Answered Nov 10, 2015
> 
> The latest post by Delhi Govt says 2.1 KM elevated bridge costed 142 crores, appx 70 crores / KM
> 
> The world's 12 longest road bridges
> 
> *Proposed Elevated Corridors*
> 
> 75-km Elevated Corridor for City Proposed
> 
> MAIN CORRIDORS
> 
> North-South Corridor: Central Silk Board to Hebbal (Connecting NH-7 to NH-7)
> Length: 10.6 km
> Cost estimation: Rs 2,838 crore
> RAVI: Appx cost 280 Crores / KM
> 
> East-West corridor-1: KR Puram to Goraguntepalya (Connecting NH-4 to NH-4)
> Length: 19.7 km
> Cost estimation: Rs 5,060 crore
> RAVI: Appx cost 250 Crores / KM
> 
> East-West Corridor-2: Jnanabharathi to Varthur Kodi (Connecting NH-17 to NH-35)
> Length: 27.7 km
> Cost estimation: Rs 6,960 crore
> RAVI: Appx cost 250 Crores / KM


Costs of demolition, removal and redirecting utilities, and acquisition of land in an urban environment will drive up the costs. Additional safety and traffic considerations would be necesary. The locational costs will also be much higher.
Plus all of the new infra construction that Ive seen in Delhi is very high quality precast.
Apples and oranges my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shivani87

Dungeness said:


> It really depends. There is not such thing as "rule of thumb". I found something on Quora that people here may be interested:
> 
> Ravi Honnavara
> Answered Nov 10, 2015
> 
> The latest post by Delhi Govt says 2.1 KM elevated bridge costed 142 crores, appx 70 crores / KM
> 
> The world's 12 longest road bridges
> 
> *Proposed Elevated Corridors*
> 
> 75-km Elevated Corridor for City Proposed
> 
> MAIN CORRIDORS
> 
> North-South Corridor: Central Silk Board to Hebbal (Connecting NH-7 to NH-7)
> Length: 10.6 km
> Cost estimation: Rs 2,838 crore
> RAVI: Appx cost 280 Crores / KM
> 
> East-West corridor-1: KR Puram to Goraguntepalya (Connecting NH-4 to NH-4)
> Length: 19.7 km
> Cost estimation: Rs 5,060 crore
> RAVI: Appx cost 250 Crores / KM
> 
> East-West Corridor-2: Jnanabharathi to Varthur Kodi (Connecting NH-17 to NH-35)
> Length: 27.7 km
> Cost estimation: Rs 6,960 crore
> RAVI: Appx cost 250 Crores / KM



Those are 6 lane evevated motorways in big cities. NOT a simple bridge with a couple pillar support structures over a small canal.

There also the cost is per kilomoter. Here the bridge is not even 100 meters long, in an open rural area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## $@rJen

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> That will be fair price if,track was built where there was no prior service in existence.
> 
> @ranjeet
> If am not wrong a bridge on Pakistani canal collapsed earlier this year which was also built by the Chinese company.
> http://video.dunyanews.tv/index.php...guration-due-to-heavy-water-flow#.WV8wCuCqcm8
> Yes a bridge collapsed,not sure who built that.



Not really... 4 billion for 300 mile regular tracks are not fair enough.

yes that was being built by Chinese company but if it ws a heavy flood its understandable.


----------



## Sine Nomine

SorryNotSorry said:


> Sadly the fate of whole populations is lies in the hands of politicians. Just a few signatures required.
> Being wise at an individual level doesnt change anything my friend.


And sadly majority elects politicians to office and majority is fascists and fascists are lunatics.
An old Rajput tribesmen saying,
''Die with hunger rather then taking debt''
''Debt are shackles unseen''
Allah Protect us all from them.



sarjenprabhu said:


> Not really... 4 billion for 300 mile regular tracks are not fair enough.
> 
> yes that was being built by Chinese company but if it ws a heavy flood its understandable.


It also looks shady,https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mombasa–Nairobi_Standard_Gauge_Railway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

*Probe into collapse of new hydropower project*
Khalid HasnainFeb 22, 2017
18

 

0

LAHORE: The Punjab government on Tuesday launched a probe into the collapse of structure of recently completed 4.8MW hydropower project at the Upper Chenab Canal in Sheikhupura district. *The project is being executed by Chinese firm under supervision of the energy department. *

Officials say the inquiry team has been tasked with looking into all aspects of the construction work.

“A five-member inquiry team has been constituted by the chief minister. The team will submit its preliminary report to the CM within next three days,” a senior irrigation department official told Dawn on Tuesday. He said the collapse had caused closure of the Upper Chenab Canal and its linking canals falling within Mangatawala canal system.

“Since the occurrence of the incident on Saturday, the UCC and other link canals are closed. The work on restoration of these canals is underway whereas the collapsed structure is still present in the UCC,” the official, who requested anonymity, added.

Advertisement

*Govt has paid 80pc cost to Chinese contractor before test run*
The entire structure of the 4.8MW hydropower project had collapsed on Saturday, suspending supply of irrigation water to huge chunks of agriculture land in several areas. The civil work of the project was recently accomplished by the firm which was also working on a couple of more such projects in Punjab.

Another irrigation department official said the firm was an engineering, procurement, construction (EPC) contractor and was awarded contract by the energy department.

“The test run of the project was also expected to start in the coming days. And collapse of its structure a couple of days before is very serious matter and the government must probe the issue in depth,” the official said.

The project is being executed at the Upper Chenab Canal between Kot Abdul Malik and Sheikhupura (Chianwali). The entire structure sunk into the canal after the collapse.

“The structure has completely sunk into the canal which shows that it was poorly designed and constructed. Its finishing work was also very poor and anyone could easily see it with the naked eye,” the official told Dawn.

He further said the Chinese firm had already been paid about 80pc of the total project’s cost in the form of running payments/bills it submitted to the authorities. Due to the structure collapse, the irrigation department is facing difficulty in restoring the routine flow of the 4,000 cusec of the Upper Chenab Canal and 600 cusec of link canals of Mangatawala canal system. The irrigation water supply to the agriculture land of Nankana, Sheikhupura and other districts has been cut off.

When contacted, Energy Department Secretary Asad Gilani said the incident was being probed.

“The firm, whom the department awarded the project, is an EPC contractor and it is responsible to build the project under the agreement,” he added.

_Published in Dawn, February 22nd, 2017

https://www.dawn.com/news/1316211_



MUSTAKSHAF said:


> And sadly majority elects politicians to office and majority is fascists and fascists are lunatics.
> An old Rajput tribesmen saying,
> ''Die with hunger rather then taking debt''
> ''Debt are shackles unseen''
> Allah Protect us all from them.
> 
> 
> It also looks shady,https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mombasa–Nairobi_Standard_Gauge_Railway



Yeppp... And Kenya has the plan to extent the railway connectivity to other west african nations under 14 billion Plan.. which is too ambitious for their economy now most of this cost will be via chinese loan, Already the currunt railway is not running prperly due to the heavy fare costs, compared to the one china built in Djibouti Kenyan's have to pay double


----------



## Sine Nomine

sarjenprabhu said:


> Yeppp... And Kenya has the plan to extent the railway connectivity to other west african nations under 14 billion Plan.. which is too ambitious for their economy now most of this cost will be via chinese loan, Already the currunt railway is not running prperly due to the heavy fare costs, compared to the one china built in Djibouti Kenyan's have to pay double


They are going to run it for 5 years also.


----------



## kris

Dungeness said:


> Can you tell me which Indian political party was eaten alive? In this incident, the death toll was 26.


Read further news papers....

It will cause too much unnecessary headache for ruling party, which isn't worth it..

It can't be just brushed away in india



proud_indian said:


> I am not surprised as they must be financing it as well, they are charging about 1.5 to 2x the amount for the supercritical coal power plant we have been building here



First of all coal powered powerplants themselves are outdated by solar
Second they are charging 2x times
Third they are importing coal from Indonesia, not as previously advertised from thar..

Looting in broad daylight


----------



## Realtalk108

kris said:


> Read further news papers....
> 
> It will cause too much unnecessary headache for ruling party, which isn't worth it..
> 
> It can't be just brushed away in india



Read what, exactly? Do you have any link? I don't think a single WB politician went to jail for this.


----------



## kris

Realtalk108 said:


> Read what, exactly? Do you have any link? I don't think a single WB politician went to jail for this.


True.
But the harassment they face and loss of seat in next election won't be sufficient punishment.


----------



## JSCh

*Kenya launches special economic zone project *
Source: Xinhua | 2017-07-08 18:20:47 | Editor: huaxia



Engineering vehicles are seen on the launching ceremony of the Special Economic Zone project, in Eldoret, Kenya, on July 7, 2017. (Xinhua/Pan Siwei)

ELDORET, Kenya, July 8 (Xinhua) -- Kenya on Friday launched a Special Economic Zone (SEZ) project that is expected to attract about 2 billion U.S. dollars of foreign investments.

At the ground-breaking ceremony, Deputy President William Ruto said the project is a joint venture between Kenyan-based company Africa Economic Zone and China's Guangdong New South Group.

Its Phase 1 consists of a 700-acre industrial park that will house firms from agro-processing, chemical and constructing sectors, according to Ruto.

The Phase 2 will target technology firms, while Phase 3 will focus on the hospitality sector. The project was made possible after the signing of an agreement between the Kenyan and Chinese firms in China during the Belt and Road Forum (BRF) for International Cooperation.

Ruto said the project will enable Kenyan industrialists to benefit from the vast manufacturing experience that China has accumulated over the past 30 years.

He said that the Kenyan government has been considering establishing the SEZs for the past 15 years, but the facilities can now be licensed in the country following the enactment of the SEZ act in September 2015.

"Less than two years later after the law was passed, Kenya has been able to license the first private SEZ," he said.

The SEZ law lays the development framework that outlines the special tax incentives for industries that set up shop in the zones.

The deputy president noted that developed nations have utilized SEZs to improve the living standards of their citizens.

"We also intend to use the zones to expand job creation and wealth creation opportunities especially among the youth," he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* China calls for more G20 efforts on African development, digital economy *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-07-09 03:14:37_|_Editor: MJ_





HAMBURG, Germany, July 8 (Xinhua) -- Chinese President Xi Jinping on Saturday urged the Group of 20 (G20) major economies to step up efforts in supporting Africa's development and building a digital economy.

He made the remarks at the two-day G20 summit in the German port city of Hamburg, which concluded in the afternoon.

Supporting Africa's development is conducive to promoting balanced and inclusive world economic growth, he said, calling on the G20 members to jointly implement the initiative agreed at last year's summit in Hangzhou, China, on supporting the industrialization of Africa and the least developed countries.

China is a sincere partner of Africa and adheres to the principles of sincerity, practical results, affinity and good faith in dealing with relations with Africa, Xi said, adding that China supports Africa's development through concrete projects with no political strings attached.

China, he said, always maintains that African affairs should be decided independently by the African people, and that Africa's path of development should be determined independently by the African people.

Xi stressed that cooperation with Africa should be proposed, agreed and led by Africa, and be aligned with Africa's own development plans.

Also on Saturday at the summit, Xi said the G20 members should build a digital economy that is friendly to growth and employment.

"We should actively adapt ourselves to digital evolution, foster new economic drives, advance structural reforms and promote integrated development of digital and real economy," said Xi.

To this end, he proposed to implement the G20 Digital Economy Development and Cooperation Initiative and the New Industrial Revolution Action Plan, both adopted at the Hangzhou summit.

The Chinese leader urged all members to cope with risks and challenges so as to steer digital economy toward openness and inclusiveness, adding that the G20 bloc needs to expand access to digital economy and reduce the digital divide between the North and the South.

"We need to pay attention to digitized production and the impact of artificial intelligence on employment in various nations, and to take active employment policies," he added.

The Chinese president also called on all parties to create an international environment favorable to the development of digital economy, better integrate their respective development strategies, and jointly improve the level of digital application.

"We should push for the construction of a peaceful, secure, open and cooperative cyberspace, and explore ways to build multilateral, transparent and inclusive international trade rules in digital sectors," he added.

The summit adopted a communique stressing the G20's common goals of tackling challenges of the times and building an interconnected world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Ethiopia inaugurates new export-oriented industrial park *
Source: Xinhua | 2017-07-09 18:49:32 | Editor: huaxia



A worker goes about her work at Bole Lemi Industrial Park in Addis Ababa, capital of Ethiopia, April 6, 2017. (Xinhua/Michael Tewelde)

ADDIS ABABA, July 9 (Xinhua) -- Ethiopia on Saturday inaugurated a Chinese-built 90 million US dollars Industrial Park in Kombolcha city, in Amhara regional state, 376 km north of capital Addis Ababa.

Ethiopian Prime Minister Hailemariam Desalegn who inaugurated the Kombolcha Industrial Park (KIP) said it is part of the Ethiopian government's plan to make it a manufacturing hub in Africa.

"Factories engaged in export oriented business in Kombolcha city, will have an ideal setting to export their goods through Djibouti port 480 kms away," said Desalegn.

His sentiments were echoed by Li Zhiyuan, Deputy Project Manager at China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation, the company which constructed the industrial park in nine months.

"The completion of Kombolcha Industrial Park means enhanced local employment, increasing attractiveness and competitiveness of Kombolcha city, promoting industrialization of Amhara regional state and boosting the economic development of Ethiopia," said Li.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese company completes construction of Cameroon’s Lom Pangar Dam*
By Kimeng Hilton Ndukong (People's Daily Online) 14:07, July 11, 2017





_Lom Pangar dam_​
All is now set for the commissioning of the 494 million USD 6 billion cubic-metre capacity reservoir dam in Cameroon’s East Region constructed by a Chinese firm, China Water and Electric Group. The temporary handover of the completed facility, whose construction began in 2012, held on Friday, June 30, 2017 at the site of the dam. The project was jointly funded by the World Bank, French Development Agency, African Development Bank, Development Bank of Central African States, and the European Investment Bank.

*SIGNING OF PAPERS*

Amongst those who signed documents attesting to the completion of work on the dam was Georges Gwet, the Project Supervisor representing Electricity Development Corporation, EDC, Zi Chaoliang for China Water and Electric Group, Anton Mitev from the Coyne and Bellier/ISL, the French oversight engineering firm, and Jean Edjidji, representing the Ministry of Public Contracts. The temporary handover of the dam followed the visit to the site of an inter-ministry committee on May 31, 2017.

*GREAT EXPECTATIONS*

Lom Pangar Hydropower Project is expected to increase hydropower generation capacity, reduce seasonal variability of water flow in the Sanaga River and increase access to electricity. The dam is 46 meters high and 7 meters wide at the crest and is composed of a central overflow section with embankment wings and a saddle dam. The Lom Pangar Power Plant and Transmission Line 30 MW hydropower plant consists of four Francis turbines constructed at the foot of the dam.





_Lom Pangar dam_​
*TECHNOLOGY TRANSFER*

The power plant will be connected through a 105 kilometer 90 kV transmission line to the existing Eastern Network at Bertoua. “All outstanding issues have been resolved. Both the Electricity Development Corporation team and those who managed the emergency thermal plant were trained in China for almost two years on how to produce dam spare parts and install them in Cameroon,” Georges Gwet said at the event.

The ceremony witnessed a demonstration by Cameroonian technicians and engineers on how to manage the dam, especially controlling water level and releasing water downstream for electricity generation at the Song Loulou Hydro-dam Station. This assured anyone who still had doubts that the Chinese had indeed ensured the transfer of knowhow and technology to Cameroonians.

*FOUNDATION STONE LAID IN 2012*

Cameroon’s President Paul Biya laid the foundation stone for the construction of the dam on August 3, 2012. “… the energy shortage our country is witnessing remains an impediment to development. In many ways, the lack of energy is detrimental to many sectors of our economy. Our industries, agriculture or even the tertiary sector are recording growth rates which remain below par, for the type of modern and dynamic economy that we want,” Biya told the crowd at the event.

He continued: “By laying the foundation stone of the 6 billion m3 capacity reservoir dam, we will be able to regulate the flow of the River Sanaga and, in the medium term, boost the production capacity of existing power plants such as Edea and Song Loulou and, in the long run, complete hydropower development on this major river. I am referring to the construction of several facilities on the watershed downstream of the River Sanaga such as Nachtigal, Song Mbengue and many others. Electricity shortage will then become a thing of the past,” the Cameroonian explained.




*OTHER PROJECT DIVIDENDS*

The advent of the Lom Pangar dam brings along a number of other benefits to local people apart from increased power generation. These include job creation, development of business activities, establishment of the Deng Deng National Park in May 2010 for the protection of great apes displaced from the dam area, payment of compensation to villagers who lost land and their resettlement in a new modern village. Others are the construction of access roads and a bridge over River Lom.

“Indeed, in man’s endeavour to control the forces of nature for developmental purposes, he has, by harnessing hydroelectric power, made a decisive step towards modernity. That is why this day (August 3, 2012) will have a special place in the annals of our country’s development,” President Paul Biya said almost five years ago. And that wish became reality on June 30, 2017, thanks to the efficient construction carried out by Chinese firm, China Water and Electric Group.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* CAMCE wins electric system contract in Kenya *
Source:Global Times Published: 2017/7/17 21:28:40

China CAMC Engineering Co (CAMCE), an affiliate of State-owned China National Machinery Industry Corp, on Monday signed an 889 million yuan ($131 million) power transmission and transformation contract with Kenya's Ministry of Energy and Petroleum.

The project is located in Kenya's central and northern regions, according to a filing CAMCE sent to the Shenzhen Stock Exchange the same day.

CAMCE is responsible for building a 285-kilometer electric transmission line with 220-kilovolt capacity linking the counties of Isiolo and Garissa, as well as three transformer substations, said the filing.

The project is expected to be completed within 24 months.

Analyst said that the project will help CAMCE expand its business in the power sector and raise its market share in Kenya, news website finance.china.com reported on Monday.

The contract value is equivalent to 11.2 percent of the company's 2016 revenue, which means that the project will "have certain impact on the company's revenue and profit in the coming two years," the report noted.

In 2016, CAMCE reported revenue of 8.04 billion yuan, down 0.97 percent year-on-year, according to its financial statement. Net profit rose 21.24 percent to 1.27 billion yuan.

The Shenzhen-listed company's shares closed at 20.7 yuan on Monday, up 2.78 percent from Monday's opening.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese companies top player in Ethiopia's investment landscape: official *
Source: Xinhua | 2017-07-19 20:33:19 | Editor: huaxia



A worker goes about her work at Bole Lemi Industrial Park in Addis Ababa, capital of Ethiopia, April 6, 2017. (Xinhua/Michael Tewelde)

ADDIS ABABA, July 19 (Xinhua) -- Chinese companies, with close to 379 projects that were either operational or under implementation during the past five years, are on top of Ethiopia's investment landscape both in number and financial capital, an official at the Ethiopian Investment Commission (EIC) has told Xinhua.

According to Mekonen Hailu, EIC Communications Director, 279 of the total 379 Chinese companies were set operational in Ethiopia with projects that worth over 13.16 billion Ethiopian birr (over 572 million U.S. dollars) from 2012 to 2017 period, while the remaining 100 are under implementation.

Ethiopia's manufacturing sector takes the first spot in attracting companies from China both in number and financial capital, with a total of 276 projects either under implementation or operational, he said.

Construction, services and agriculture are said to be the other sectors hosting a great number of Chinese companies to Africa's second most populous nation.

According to Hailu, the Ethiopian government has given due emphasis to the manufacturing sector, as the country is shifting to industry-led economy from the largely agricultural one, and the contribution of Chinese companies is immense.

He said that the east African country has rolled out various incentives that include custom duty exemption, income tax holidays, and provision of land at competitive lease price to attract investors.

According to the Ethiopia's Foreign Ministry, Chinese companies have invested around 4 billion U.S. dollars in Ethiopia during the last two decades, creating job opportunities for over 111,000 Ethiopians on permanent and temporary basis.

Meles Alem, Ethiopia's Foreign Ministry Spokesperson, told Xinhua recently that Ethiopia has targeted to attract new and existing Chinese companies to invest in various sectors in the country, the manufacturing sector in particular.

The Asian country is Ethiopia's largest trading partner, registering a bilateral trade volume of 6.37 billion dollars in 2015. Trade grew at an average rate of 22.2 percent annually for the last several years.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese launch fund to conserve Lake Victoria in Africa *
By Jin Zixiong
2017-07-20 12:17 GMT+8

Chinese not-profit environmental conservation organisation, Save the Wild Fund, has started operations to encourage companies to fund conservation projects around Lake Victoria.

Speaking at the launch in Uganda last week, Tiang Clody Zhoo, chairman of Save the Wild Fund, told the audience that the organisation is partnering with selected local authorities in the Lake Victoria region, to lobby all Chinese companies operating in the country to contribute towards an environmental fund to plant trees around the Lake.

“We are encouraging all Chinese companies operating in Uganda to contribute towards the fund because for them to continue making profits from here, they need to maintain the environment today so that these resources are not depleted,” Zhoo said in a statement.

According to Zhoo, their strategy involves providing fruit and wood tree seedlings to local authorities near the lake to plant them on the borders of wetlands to segregate the land, while the fruits will also provide income for the communities.



With a surface area of approximately 68,800 square kilometres (26,600 sq mi), Lake Victoria is Africa's largest lake by area. / CFP Picture

At the event, Vincent De Paul Kayanja, a chairman of the LVRLAC – a cooperative regional authority – said that their association was aiming to bring together local authorities in all the countries surrounding Lake Victoria, with a mandate to ensure that the lake is carefully managed and does not get polluted.

This pledge echoed that of the 2013 Entebbe Declaration, which committed the association to plant three million trees across East Africa.

“Since 1997, we have raised membership of 130 local authorities in Kenya, Tanzania and soon we expect to be joined by Rwanda and Burundi since we all share Lake Victoria,” Kayanja said on Friday as they received a first batch of 10,000 tree seedlings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese e-commerce payment platform to make Kenyan market entry*
Xinhua | Updated: 2017-07-21 15:00

NAIROBI — Chinese electronic payment platform Alipay plans to enter the Kenyan market as an indigenous company, where it would create a payment platform for companies operating in the East African region's largest economy, the company's founder Jack Ma said on Thursday.

Ma, the founder of the world's largest e-commerce trading platform, Alibaba, is visiting Kenya in a tour arranged by the UN Conference on Trade and Development (UNCTAD), to promote global entrepreneurship and to mentor young and upcoming entrepreneurs.

"We would enable you to buy and sell. We want to enable every business to trade globally. Alipay is definitely interested. We would give money to a Kenyan company to start this business, not Alipay. We are here looking for people. We are also talking to payment companies," Ma said during a public lecture at the University of Nairobi.

The lecture, attended by the Kenyan minister of information and Communication Joe Mucheru and UNCTAD Secretary-General Mukhisa Kituyi, explored e-commerce and entrepreneurship skills.

In his public lecture, the Chinese business magnet and thought-process leader, urged innovators and entrepreneurs to embrace failure and lack of success as a positive business spirit.

"Do not be afraid to fail. Get used to failure," he said, describing the historic entry of his online commerce site Alibaba's foray and the initial failures that it encountered before it grew to a massive $556 billion business empire which currently employs 56,000 people.

Ma said his business has created 33 million jobs in China and is currently capable of undertaking massive logistical operations, delivering 65 million packages all over China.

Talking about the possibility to grow the online business distribution, Ma said he believed 90 percent of businesses around the world were likely to be online.

The Chinese businessman known and respected globally for his innovative business solutions, said he saw a great future in Africa and urged both political and business leaders in the continent to embrace innovation.

Insisting the growth of technology in this era was the third phase of a global business development cycle, Ma said the new phase of technology development, driven by intelligence systems, would require the development of brains and innovations where innovation would replace human beings.

"We will make machines like people. The world faces challenges. Great jobs will disappear. This is the challenge. Change is the best opportunity and people complaining is the best opportunity for people to develop products and solutions to address the complaints using the internet," Ma told the audience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* China supports nascent agro-processing initiatives in northern Ghana *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-07-23 00:38:50_|_Editor: An_





ACCRA, July 22 (Xinhua) -- The Chinese government has handed over a support package for small-scale agro-processing initiatives in northern Ghana.

Through its grants for agricultural development in the West African country, the Chinese government Friday donated 13 sets of corn grinders, two sets of soya bean flour milling machines as well as one set of millet milling machine to the Development Authority in charge of the Northern Savannah zone.

Presenting the items meant to help initiate community-based agro-processing in the northern parts of the country, China's Ambassador to Ghana, Sun Baohong, stressed that her country's high achievements in agriculture had been a result of the high premium the Chinese government places on the sector, with advanced technology and effective policies.

She lauded the government of Ghana for launching such initiatives as "One District-One Factory"; "One Village-One Dam"; and "Planting for Food and Jobs", which she said demonstrated the government's great attention to agricultural modernization.

"Over the years, China and Ghana have conducted win-win and fruitful cooperation in agriculture. China provides a good number of training opportunities to Ghana for bringing up the agriculture talents," she noted.

About Chinese achievements in agriculture and food security, the ambassador said, with only about nine percent of the world's land, China produced 25 percent of the world's food to feed 20 percent of the world's population.

She said following the visit by Ghana's Vice-President Mahamudu Bawumia to China, more credible Chinese enterprises were willing to come and explore investment opportunities in the West African country.

"A number of Chinese enterprises are also here investing in agriculture, from planting to processing. As an important partner, China will strengthen cooperation with Ghana in agriculture in the future," Sun pledged.

Receiving the donated items, Ghana's Minister for Special Development Initiatives Mavis Hawa Koomson observed that the arrival of the equipment was timely, since they would support the flagship programs of the government.

"The recent visit of Vice-President Mahamudu Bawumia to China and the presence of senior leadership of the Chinese government during the inauguration of President Addo Dankwa Akufo-Addo signals a new era of win-win bilateral relationship between our two counties," the Ghanaian minister said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* China donates 1.8 mln USD to fight cholera, malaria in South Sudan *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-07-30 18:16:19_|_Editor: Lu Hui_





JUBA, July 30 (Xinhua) -- The Chinese government has donated a combined sum of 1.8 million U.S. dollars to South Sudan's ministry of health to fight cholera and malaria in the war-torn East African country.

The Chinese Embassy in South Sudan on Saturday handed over a check of 1 million dollars for cholera response, donated anti-malarial drugs worth 800,000 dollars and also donated one ambulance to the country's biggest referral hospital.

The South Sudanese government also launched a Chinese-aided project worth 33 million dollars for the modernization and expansion of the country's main referral hospital, the Juba Teaching Hospital, and renovation of the China-funded Kiir Mayardit Women's Hospital in the South Sudanese town of Rumbek.

Health Minister Riek Gai Kok said the donation is a generous addition to the 600 bicycles and communication gadgets provided by the Chinese government to support health in the grassroot level.

"We thank you for the kind donation that will help us a lot in strengthening our capacity to respond to diseases," said Kok.

Chinese Ambassador to South Sudan He Xiangdong said Beijing is committed to helping Juba improve its public health sector by providing capacity building and financial contributions.

"This is a gift from the Chinese people to our brothers and sisters in South Sudan because we are trying to help them improve the public health sector," the Chinese envoy said.

Since gaining independence from Sudan in 2011, China has contributed diplomatic and material support to South Sudan.

Early this year, China and South Sudan agreed to boost cooperation in the health sector by enhancing knowledge sharing, capacity building, and hospital to hospital collaborations.

Beijing has been sending 15 medical specialists annually to various hospitals across South Sudan to provide free medical services.

"We are very proud of having this partnership with China and we urge the two governments to deepen this relationship for the generations to come because health is the pillar for development," said South Sudan's Finance Minister Stephen Dhuie Dau.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* Feature: China initiates satellite TV project in rural Africa *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-08-11 11:25:52_|_Editor: Yamei_





by Olatunji Saliu, Zhang Baoping



A woman walks past the poster of StarTimes in Hulumi community in the Nigerian capital of Abuja, on Aug. 10, 2017. StarTimes, a Chinese firm which offers direct-to-home pay TV services, introduced its digital TV service to the locality as part of its pilot project to provide satellite TV in five Nigerian villages. The project is a fruit of one of the resolutions of the 2015 summit of Forum On China-Africa Cooperation, in Johannesburg, South Africa, in which the Chinese government pledged to provide satellite TV in 10,000 African villages. (Xinhua/Zhang Baoping)

ABUJA, Aug. 10 (Xinhua) -- Hulumi, an undeveloped rustic community in the Nigerian capital of Abuja with limited infrastructure, came alive on Thursday.

Its people, mostly of Gbagyi descent, with a few residents from other tribes, turned out en masse in jubilation to welcome their Chinese guests and their local partners who had come to launch a digital satellite TV in their locality to broadcast traditional music, dance and colorful display of their culture.

StarTimes, a Chinese firm which offers direct-to-home pay TV services, introduced its digital TV service to the locality as part of its pilot project to provide satellite TV in five Nigerian villages.

The project is a fruit of one of the resolutions of the 2015 summit of Forum On China-Africa Cooperation, in Johannesburg, South Africa, in which the Chinese government pledged to provide satellite TV in 10,000 African villages.

And so, locals in Hulumi thronged out in ecstasy when the innovative pilot project kicked off in their community with Chinese and Nigerian officials in attendance.

Dimas Hakimi, top chief of Hulumi district, told Xinhua that the Chinese satellite TV had brought everlasting joy to the people.

For decades, the residents had only been familiar with analog TV, thereby lacking the opportunity to watch some of the exciting satellite TV channels enjoyed by people in other towns and cities in the country.

As a pioneer digital terrestrial TV provider in Nigeria, StarTimes has been able to disseminate digital terrestrial television in at least 80 cities across the West African country in seven years.

With its simple-to-install decoders coupled with its low tariffs, StarTimes, in partnership with the Nigerian Television Authority (NTA), has brought digital TV within the reach of many Nigerians since 2010.

The satellite TV provides the opportunity for locals to watch digital TV programs of both local and international contents.

StarTimes offers some of its channels in three main Nigerian languages -- Yoruba, Hausa and Igbo, as well as a Chinese Kungfu channel and Nollywood (Nigerian entertainment) channels, among others.

In Hulumi, the Chinese firm presented the community with sets of direct-to-home decoders for 20 households each, together with free installation of two sets of digital TV projector with solar panels as well as voluntary renovation works at the local primary school and donations of educational and recreational materials to the pupils.

Every evening, locals who had no television or lacked electricity supply gathered at the village square to watch their favorite channels on a large projection screen provided by StarTimes.

Hakimi, who welcomed Xinhua to his home while watching the satellite TV together with his family, said he enjoyed watching, mostly, news channels. However, his wife and two sons' favorite channels were those with entertainment contents.

"StarTimes has been greatly accepted here. We have never had this kind of experience. Most families in Hulumi are now enjoying a digital life, and this is marvelous in our eyes," the village chief told Xinhua.

"This satellite TV will be of great benefit to us. We have strong signals all around the local community," he added.

According to official data, Hulumi and the six other surrounding villages have the population of 6,000 people.

Speaking at the well-attended ceremony to launch the satellite TV project on Thursday, Guo Weimin, deputy director of the State Council Information Office of China, said the goal of the Chinese government is to fulfill the pledge of providing digital TV service that has already been enjoyed by people in urban areas to more villages in rural areas in Africa.

Guo said China will continue to enhance its support for Nigeria and other African countries.

According to Yakubu Ibn Mohammed, director general of the NTA and chairman of StarTimes/NTA TV Enterprise, the Chinese firm has revolutionized the pay TV industry in Nigeria.

He said Nigerians, even those in rural areas, no longer need to spend a huge amount of money to enjoy good TV programs.

Noting that StarTimes has done so much to help with the digitization process of the Nigeria Broadcasting Corporation, he told the cheerful audience that StarTimes had brought an array of rich contents in educative, informative and entertainment channels and urged the locals to enjoy the service.

A thousand Nigerian villages are to benefit from this continental project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China donates 1,500 tonnes of rice to South Sudan *
Source: Xinhua | 2017-08-11 19:45:15 | Editor: huaxia




Officials from the Chinese embassy in South Sudan and South Sudan Relief and Rehabilitation Commission show samples of China-donated rice on Aug 10 2017. (Xinhua/ Gale Julius)

by Julius Gale

JUBA, Aug. 11 (Xinhua) -- The Chinese government on Thursday handed over 1,500 tonnes of rice as emergency food aid to hunger-stricken South Sudan.

In April, Beijing pledged to provide 8,800 tonnes of rice to the war-torn East African nation to help fight the severe food shortage.

Li Xiangfeng, charge d'affaires of the Chinese Embassy in South Sudan said the first batch of 60 containers of rice has already been handed to South Sudan's Relief and Rehabilitation Commission (RRC) and more are expected to arrive in the coming months.

The envoy said China attaches great importance to the bilateral friendship and cooperation between Beijing and Juba.

"As a true friend and sincere partner of South Sudan, China will continuously provide strong support to South Sudan in the process of peaceful reconstruction," Li said.

Paul Dhel Gum, deputy chairperson of the RRC appreciated the Chinese government for standing with South Sudanese, adding that the donation would be used to address food shortage in the most vulnerable areas affected by conflict and severe food insecurity.

"We will continue to cooperate with the people of China because of their continued commitment to help the people of South Sudan, and we are grateful for the donation," said Gum.

South Sudan has been embroiled in more than three years of conflict that has have taken a devastating toll on the people.

A peace deal signed in August 2015 between the rival leaders under UN pressure led to the establishment of a transitional unity government in April, but was shattered by renewed fighting in July 2016.

The UN estimates that 1.5 million people have been displaced into neighbouring countries and another 7.5 million people across the country are in need of humanitarian assistance and protection.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China-Africa Development Fund services benefit a million Africans*
By Kimeng Hilton Ndukong (People's Daily Online) 13:13, August 23, 2017



CAD Fund is most interested in financing large-scale joint projects by African and Chinese entrepreneurs. Photo: Kimeng Hilton

The China-Africa Development Fund, CAD Fund, whose role is to finance major Chinese investments in Africa, has so far positively impacted the lives of a million people on the continent since its inauguration in 2007. The institution, which is China’s first and largest equity investment fund with focus on Africa, has in 10 years sponsored 90 projects worth 20 billion US dollars in 36 African nations.

*20 billion US Dollars invested in Africa*

The disclosure was made in the Chinese capital, Beijing on August 22 during a visit to CAD Fund’s headquarters by 27 African journalists. According to Wang Yong, CAD Fund’s vice president, China’s direct investments in Africa totaled 20 billion US dollars in the past 10 years. Some 2 billion US dollars was generated in local exports, 1 billion US dollars collected as tax revenue, while a million Africans benefitted from the 90 projects.

Wang Yong said his institution was most interested in supporting joint large-scale projects by African and Chinese entrepreneurs. He noted that projects have even been sponsored in African countries that do not have diplomatic relations with China. The CAD Fund vice president said the objective was to boost capacity for self-development in project host countries.



According to CAD Fund vice president Wang Yong (right), projects financed by his institution in Africa generated 1 billion US dollars in taxes in the past 10 years. Photo: Kimeng Hilton

*Financing interests*

With a capital of 10 billion US dollars, CAD Fund, which is under the China Development Bank, focuses on four main areas – agriculture and livelihoods, energy and minerals, building industrial capacity, and infrastructure development. It has also played a major role in setting up Chinese-driven industrial parks in Africa.

CAD Fund projects are guided by the principle of development finance and are also based on requests by African countries. It offers both financing and consulting services to Chinese companies investing in Africa. “CAD Fund is always more than willing to provide support for projects from governments, institutions and companies in Africa to realize our win-win goals,” Wang Yong stated.

*Why Africa?*

Jiang Lin, CAD Fund deputy director general in charge of operations management, said the institution was created in June 2007 because of China’s confidence in Africa, the continent’s great potentials, large youth population, consuming middle class numbering 370 million, and annual economic growth of 2 per cent. As Africa’s largest trade partner, Chinese investments on the continent are expected to hit 100 billion US dollars by 2020, Jiang Lin predicted.

In order to ease operations on the field, CAD Fund maintains five regional offices in Africa – Ethiopia, Ghana, Zambia, Kenya and South Africa. Unlike commercial banks that only fund projects, CAD Fund also participates in the management of the projects it finances. Jiang Lin said CAD Fund does not only bring capital, but also foreign enterprises and technology to make projects more sustainable. 



CAD Fund has also financed industrial parks in Africa like the Huajian shoe factory in Ethiopia . Photo by Huajian

*Comprehensive strategic partnership*

Chinese President Xi Jinping in 2013 chose Africa for his first foreign trip since coming to power. He used the occasion to present sincerity, real results, affinity and good faith as guidelines for China’s African policy. Premier Li Keqiang in 2014 visited Africa and drew the blueprint for China-Africa cooperation.

At the 2015 FOCAC summit in Johannesburg, South Africa, President Xi proposed that the China-Africa strategic partnership be upgraded to a comprehensive strategic and cooperative partnership. He then put forward China’s cooperation plans, thus marking the beginning of a new phase in China-Africa relations, Wang Yong said.



The CAD Fund briefing was attended by 27 African journalists. Photo: Kimeng Hilton

_*Kimeng Hilton Ndukong, a contributor to People’s Daily Online, is Sub-Editor for World News with Cameroon Tribune bilingual daily newspaper in Cameroon. He is currently a 2017 China-Africa Press Centre, CAPC fellow. _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Zambia launches construction of China-funded mega-road project *
Source: Xinhua | 2017-09-09 18:08:40 | Editor: huaxia



Zambian President Edgar Lungu (middle) cuts the ribbon during the launch of China-funded mega-road project in Chisamba Zambia, Sept. 8, 2017. (Xinhua /Noel Wasamunu)

CHISAMBA, Zambia, Sept. 9 (Xinhua) -- Zambia on Friday launched construction of a China-funded mega-road project that connects the southern and central parts of the country to the mining towns in the Copperbelt province.

The construction of the 321-kilometer Lusaka-Ndola dual carriageway, including the bypass roads in Kabwe and Kapiri Mposhi, and 45 kilometers of the Luanshya-Fisenge-Masangano Road will be done by China Jiangxi Corporation for International Economic and Technical Cooperation (CJIC) at a cost of 1.2 billion U.S. dollars, a loan from China's Exim Bank.

The road, to be constructed in four years, will create over 3,000 jobs for local people.

Zambian President Edgar Lungu, in remarks delivered during the launch of commissioning works in central Zambia's Chisamba district, said the project will present one of the modern symbols of the friendship between Zambia and China after the Tanzania-Zambia Railway line constructed in the 1970s.

The Zambian leader said the construction of the road will improve the flow of traffic and drastically reduce road traffic accidents that are common on the current narrow road.

He also highlighted the economic benefits of the dual carriageway, saying it was cardinal to transiting vehicles to and from the Democratic Republic of Congo (DRC) and other countries in the southern African region.

"Increased traffic on our roads due to the booming economic activities in various sectors, especially in the mining sector, requires an appropriate response such as this one," he said.

Yang Youming, the Chinese Ambassador to Zambia, said the construction of the dual carriageway will make the country a hub of transportation in the region.

The two countries, he said, have cooperated greatly in infrastructure development over the years, adding that China will continue supporting Zambia's infrastructure improvement.

"Locating in the center of southern Africa, Zambia is poised to become a transportation hub for the region. And China is experienced in infrastructure development, leading in the world with work efficiency and project quality. I therefore see great prospect for China-Zambia cooperation in transportation infrastructure development," he said.

Xu Guojian, the president of CJIC, said that his company had attached great importance to the project and that rounds of studies have been conducted to ensure that it was perfectly done.

According to him, the company has undertaken more than 200 projects in Zambia since 1987 when it entered the market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* StarTimes to roll out free digital TV project to rural parts of Africa *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-09-12 02:15:15_|_Editor: yan_





by Ronald Njoroge

NAIROBI, Sept. 11 (Xinhua) -- Chinese pay television company StarTimes plans to roll out a free digital TV project to rural parts of Africa as part of its corporate social responsibility drive.

StarTimes Media Kenya Director of Brand Marketing and Public Relations Japheth Akhulia told Xinhua in Nairobi that the project will connect about 10,000 African villages with free digital television service.

"The aim is to bridge the current digital divide that has seen many African villages unable to access television services," Akhulia said.

The rollout follows a successful pilot project where the Chinese media firm connected over 100 households in Kenya's southwestern Kajiado county.

Akhulia said that many African countries have undertaken the digital migration that switched off analog broadcasting.

"Unfortunately, many households in the rural villages have not been able to afford the expensive equipment to watch digital terrestrial television," he added.

"We have therefore decided to assist African villages to benefit from the digital television which offers consumers a wide range of choices," Akhulia said.

He said StarTimes is now an integral part of the African community. "We therefore need to develop the community by improving their standard of living."

The company is now talking to government officials across the continent to work out modalities to ensure the success of the project, Akhulia said.

"We will roll out the digital project in the areas we have received government approval," he said.

StarTimes has gained significant market share in the competitive pay television landscape by offering quality content at affordable rates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*XIEG Joins Hands with PAGGW on Combatting Desertification in Africa*
Sep 20, 2017

Xinjiang Institute of Ecology and Geography (XIEG) of the Chinese Academy of Sciences and the Panafrican Agency of the Great Green Wall (PAGGW) signed a Memorandum of Cooperation on Sep. 15, opening a new chapter for the battle on African’s desertification.

The Memorandum came out at The 13th Session of the Conference of The Parties to The United Nations Convention to Combat Desertification held in Erdos, Inner Mongolia.

With its half-century successful experience in desertification control, XIEG will provide technical support for the implementation of the African Great Green Wall (GGW).

The Great Green Wall is an African initiative led by the African Union to combat climate change and desertification. The project aims to improve the lives of millions of people by creating a great green productive landscape across the Sahel in North Africa.

In recent years, northern Africa has been suffering from arable land quality decline due to climate change and poor land management. This eventually led to the adoption of the GGW in 2005, making joint efforts on afforestation, ecological adaptation, poverty reduction and regional economic development in the involving countries.

XIEG will provide PAGGW with necessary support on staff training and research of agro-sylvo-pastoral ecosystem monitoring and evaluation, as well as the development of a monitoring and evaluation system through the Geographic Information System and the Early Warning System, according to LEI Jiaqiang, director of the XIEG.

"XIEG has gained rich experience in land upgrading, desertification control and ecological restoration during its half-century research. This will be a significant technical support for the implementation of the GGW," said Abdoulaye DIA, Executive Secretary of PAGGW.

A workshop designed for training staff from nine GGW countries was held this July in Xinjiang. This is a fortnight training course, hoping to help promote the ability of desertification control staff involving the Great Green Wall in Africa.

"We are glad to see our experience gained in desertification control taking roots in Africa and bearing fruit," said LEI.


XIEG Joins Hands with PAGGW on Combatting Desertification in Africa---Chinese Academy of Sciences


----------

